# BENABAR fait de la m**** ...



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

... vous trouvez pas???


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

Et la guerre c'est mal.

Et les filles ça excite.


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Maintenant oui, mais au début il y avait de bonnes choses. Encore un qui à été récupérer !!


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

tu m'étonnes il fait de la musique comme Taho! les sapins ... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## reineman (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... vous trouvez pas???



T'es dur je trouve...de toute cette vague qu'on entend, c'est enore celui qui écrit le mieux.
apres, ca dépend avec quoi tu compares...


----------



## DarkNeo (19 Décembre 2005)

La tolérance ca existe.


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... vous trouvez pas???



de là à en faire un traide...


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas encore fermé ici ?


----------



## reineman (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la guerre c'est mal.
> 
> Et les filles ça excite.



Toujours avec ta jim harley et ton ampli harley beyton? avec tes reves de blues chaussés de petits doigts boulus suant et courant sur les pentatoniques?


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2005)

Sur le coup je vote blanc, et comme DarkNeo...

Tolérance, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

On ferme


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Toujours avec ta jim harley et ton ampli harley beyton? avec tes reves de blues chaussés de petits doigts boulus suant et courant sur les pentatoniques?




Tu vas sortir de ce corps ...je sais pas qui ? :mouais:


----------



## ederntal (19 Décembre 2005)

moi perso j'adore... sur scene il est super marrant et touchant.
Après chacun ses gouts...

C'est quand même archi con d'ouvrir un thread pour dire que ce que fais tel ou tel artiste c'est de la merde...


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

désolé c'est juste un hameçon .... 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même archi con d'ouvrir un thread pour dire que ce que fais tel ou tel artiste c'est de la merde...




Oui...



mais bon....




Tu vois....

  


ouverture exceptionnelle jusqu'à 2 h du mat......:rateau:


----------



## fedo (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est surtout un super hypocrite.
maintenant artistiquement y a bien pire que Benneàbarbe .


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2005)

Pouquoi 2 heures du mat? Y'a une opération spéciale ban après cette heure?


----------



## DarkNeo (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> désolé c'est juste un hameçon ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta foiré ta balise gg !


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Ta foiré ta balise gg !



je sais ... je suis une tanche ...


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est cool


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... vous trouvez pas???




C'est clair, ça me dérangerait pas s'il avait pas fait 2 premiers albums intelligents, frais et vraiment cools, mais là c'est horriblement affligeant cette culture de la nostalgie sirupeuse à la Vincent Delerm, c'est le dégré 0 de la chanson et de l'imagination, on résume nos vie à des marques bidon ou des émissions de télé complètement cons ou des dessins animés qui étaient biens surtout quand on était pitits 

Nan le marché de la nostalgie est vraiment indigeste et vulgaire c'est un fait, on se vautre dans la facilité avec aisance, c'est absolument pathétique.





Heureusement il y a surtout plein d'autres trucs vachement bien en chanson française, comme Arthur H ou Padam pour ne citer qu'eux chez les vivants 

En fait je serais pas intervenu dans ce thread si depuis quelques mois déjà, depuis ses dernier single, je m'étais pas fait la réflexion que l'uniformisation concernait vraiment tout le monde, même les pseudo artiste qui hier avaient du talent, donc oui Bénabar fait de la merde.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bénabar fait de la merde.



je parlais de Musik ... sous les **** il y avait uzik    
Mais c'est vrai que le dernier album n'est pas très frais ... même La berceuse est à 10000 lieux de la version live


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... vous trouvez pas???


et merde encore un fan de vincent delerme


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

bon juste une info comme çà pour vous faire plaisir en chanson francaise.
mathieux bouchet avec des fleure pour la patronne.
jeanne cheral avec douze foi par mois.
les epuissettes (mais je sais pas si sa tourne toujours)
les crevettes d'acier.
karpatte avec dans le cailloux.
et pleins d'autre encore.




la bonne source sont sous les étoiles.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

je croyais qu'on parlait de Bénatar...
parce que Bénabar...pour ce qu'il a toujours fait....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... vous trouvez pas???



Non.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

arthur h 
jeanne cheral 

delerm et benabar :mouais:  disons qu'un titre ou deux c'est sympa et avec quelques bonnes histoires mais niveau musique et voix c'est un peu répétitif ... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

Delerm, c'est pour les dépressifs chroniques à tendance suicidaire.


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Delerm, c'est pour les dépressifs chroniques à tendance suicidaire.



Ah ?  
Bizarre pourtant je peux pas le sentir :rateau: 

C'est peut-être alors pour les dépressifs chroniques à tendance suicidaires, non avoués


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Delerm, c'est pour les dépressifs chroniques à tendance suicidaire.


ooo sa petite chanson "fanny ardant et moi" c'est pas trop depressif .. mais bon c'est sur la durée que bon bin bof


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> Bizarre pourtant je peux pas le sentir :rateau:
> 
> C'est peut-être alors pour les dépressifs chroniques à tendance suicidaires, non avoués



Ecoute ses chansons. Après ça, si tu as envie d'en finir, c'est que tu avais refoulé tes tendances dépressives et suicidaires.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

bon, les mecs, il est temps de passer a S.O.A.D....


----------



## clampin (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... vous trouvez pas???



Pas plus que ce que nous sort universal avec la starac.... franchement, plus on avance, plus on nous fait avaler des capsules vide....

Au moins avec Bénabar, y a du texte..., c'est déjà ça... J'avoue, c'est pas du tout ma "tasse de thé", mais au moins il propose quelque chose d'original (bien que Brassens avec déjà fait pareil).... 

voilà mon point de vue ....


----------



## Fulvio (20 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> La tolérance ca existe.



Tu ne devrais pas faire de l'appréciation d'un chanteur une question de tolérance. Ça n'a rien à voir.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

*Vous pouvez désormais*
éteindre votre radio FM.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, les mecs, il est temps de passer a S.O.A.D....





Il est comment le dernier? Je suis resté à Mesmerize, qui est top


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il est comment le dernier? Je suis resté à Mesmerize, qui est top




Bah, sont tous bon, Tous!!!...... 




vas-y, fonce....


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

Benabar c'est le frère caché de Chimène Badi, et toc!  :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Décembre 2005)

on parle toujours des mêmes , alors qu'il y a plein de français qui ont du talent...mais qui ne passent pas à la télé....


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous pouvez désormais*
> éteindre votre radio FM.


et vous pouvez tjs essayé ça
http://www.radioceros.com/progmif.htm

Maintenant Benabar faut le laissé tranquille et pas le comparer à Delerm !


----------



## IceandFire (20 Décembre 2005)

oué cool ta liste  mais il t'en manque 2 ! : "mes souliers sont rouges" et claire & ses radis  ...


----------



## clampin (20 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> et vous pouvez tjs essayé ça
> http://www.radioceros.com/progmif.htm
> 
> Maintenant Benabar faut le laissé tranquille et pas le comparer à Delerm !



C'est vrai ça.. Delerm c'est pire.... 
:rateau:


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> et vous pouvez tjs essayé ça
> http://www.radioceros.com/progmif.htm
> 
> Maintenant Benabar faut le laissé tranquille et pas le comparer à Delerm !



Merci pour le lien ! Je ne connaissais pas  
Anaïs, c'est une showgirl, elle est super drôle, elle m'éclate !


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2005)

Ouais mais si tu compares Delerm à Jean-Louis Murat ?
Imagine un concert de Murat, là, debout pdt 2 heures 1/2.....
Mais Biolay dans le genre, le valium à coté c'est du speed !

Et tous cas sur radiocero, y'a de quoi se reconcilié avec la chanson française, y'a même des anars...un peu d'air frais !


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on parle toujours des mêmes , alors qu'il y a plein de français qui ont du talent...mais qui ne passent pas à la télé....



tu parles encore de françoiz?


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Au moins avec Bénabar, y a du texte..., c'est déjà ça... J'avoue, c'est pas du tout ma "tasse de thé", mais au moins il propose quelque chose d'original (bien que Brassens avec déjà fait pareil)....



Honte sur toi :rateau: 
1) je veux bien qu'on reconnaisse un petit talent à Benabar, de l'originalité, sans doutes pas
2) le comparer à Brassens non mais t'es pas bien ???  

Autant comparer François Hollande à Alexandre le Grand, Steve Jobs à Néhémie d'Akkadé ou SonnyBoy à Cioran...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

et z'avez pas entendu quetzalk chanter


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2005)

Benne à bars....gloups !
:rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu parles encore de françoiz?




aaaaaaahhhhhhh....!!!!! francoiz:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: ....
oui mais pas seulement...   .... j'ai eu une saison volée hier en édition limitée...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

> Nan le marché de la nostalgie est vraiment indigeste et vulgaire c'est un fait, on se vautre dans la facilité avec aisance, c'est absolument pathétique.



Et c'est même pire que çà JPTK : c'est du passéisme. Version seconde partie du 13 heures de Jean-Pierre Pernaud . Navrant. Et çà n'a pas l'air de s'arranger avec le temps.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien dany brillant


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Toi aussi?!


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

et les forbans alors???


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> La tolérance ca existe.



Et ça sert à quoi?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et les forbans alors???



Pas mal, mais ça vaut pas Dany Braillant.


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et les forbans alors???



Y'a 4,5 ans j'étais en tournée à Thonon les bains, on se pelait c'était en avril-debut mai.
Bref y'avait une piscine a l'hôtel qui était en service car chauffée mais en exterieur.
On va sur la terrasse avec des potes après le petit déj et qu'est-ce qu'on voit?
Un mec en peignoir avec des tatanes!
il enlève son peignoir montrant son anatomie fil de fer avec un maillot de bain léopard.
Il rentre délicatement dans l'eau la cloppe au bec et en faisant attention de ne pas mouiller sa bananne.
Tin on se dit il est dingo le type?
depuis le début on le voyait presque de dos, puis après une brasse et un demi tour il nous fait fasse :
c'était le chanteur des Forbans !!!
La crise de rire !!!


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On va sur la terrasse avec des potes après le petit déj et qu'est-ce qu'on voit?
> Un mec en peignoir avec des tatanes!
> il enlève son peignoir montrant son anatomie fil de fer avec un maillot de bain léopard.
> Il rentre délicatement dans l'eau la cloppe au bec et en faisant attention de ne pas mouiller sa bananne.




Tiens c'est marrant, j'aurais plutôt pensé au guitariste de "Richard et le Gang".

Il m'a décrit une scène quasi identique...sauf pour l'anatomie "fil de fer"


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Décembre 2005)

Puisqu'on dérive totalement  , moi je dis vive les t.A.T.u et pour faire dans l'époque kitch , Dschinghis Khan


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'trouve ça bien Bénabar :rose:
Musicalement, Oki, ca a rien de transcendant, mais chais pas, j'aime bien ses paroles, moi !


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

bon, cela étant dit, il n'y a pas que Bénabar qui fasse de la m...., il y en a plein d'autres...
Alors, question: pourquoi lui plus qu'un autre???


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> tatanes!




:affraid: :affraid: :rose: je DETESTE ce mot!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dany brillant



Celui-là, s'il pouvait vraiment perdre sa tête (et sa voix aussi), je serai bien content.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, parce que la raison, l'a déjà perdue ! 

Je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit plus haut.... Bénabar on peut ne pas aimer, mais à côté de la chanson à pseudo texte intello des beaux quartiers de Vincent Delerm le jeune dandy bobo sur le retour... 

Enfin bon, j'l'aime po !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Le saviez-vous ?
L'expression "comment allez-vous?" vient de "comment allez-vous à la selle?" - un transit régulier étant pour nos ancêtres un signe de bonne santé.

J'en conclus donc que ce Benabar dont vous parlez avec tant de fougue parfois vengeresse va très bien.

Merci pour lui.

(sinon, à mon avis, Mesmerize vaut 200 fois Hypnotize qui n'est pourtant pas mauvais - mais c'est là un apparté sans grand rapport avec le sujet)


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Moi je préfère "Hypnotize", mais bon, c'est que mon avis et de toute ça vaudra jamais le premier album !  
na !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère "Hypnotize", mais bon, c'est que mon avis et de toute ça vaudra jamais le premier album !
> na !



Faisons donc un sondage !






Naaaaan, je déconne...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Alors, question: pourquoi lui plus qu'un autre???



y'en a une et une seule ...


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

eh beh, ça flood sec par ici !!!


----------



## Diablo42 (22 Décembre 2005)

> Delerm, c'est pour les dépressifs chroniques à tendance suicidaire.







> Benabar fait de la m**** ...Vous ne trouvez pas?



Si 



Comme beaucoup de chanteurs prétendument à texte d'aujourd'hui qu'écoutent en masse les trentenaires qui se veulent branchouillent.
mode Cabrel/
C'était mieux avant 
mode Cabrel/
Quoique...   :rateau:


Pour les chanteurs à texte, je reste aux "anciens": Brassens, Brel, Barbara, Ferré.


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

Benabar est pour moi à ranger avec Delerm et Sardou (derniers albums).
C'est comme la bière de table.
faut être bourré pour en boire, ou avoir vraiment soif


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

Diablo42 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les chanteurs à texte, je reste aux "anciens": Brassens, Brel, Barbara, Ferré.



Parei sauf Brel, Barbara et Ferré ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Purée je viens de découvrir benabarbe à la radio, si vous n'aviez pas boèlé komak...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

[Voix de Pissouse de 13 ans et ecriture SMS]_ Oué mé 2 tte sa vo pa 1 bon Kyo !_ [/Voix de Pissouse de 13 ans et écriture SMS]


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et les forbans alors???


petit cours d histoire :
les forbans est un groupe qui aete créé pour faire sortir des boites et des bars les gens qui restaient accrochés au comptoir... Le nom n'est en effet que la francisation de l expression anglosaxonne bien connue "for ban" (à bannir, et par extension, pour faire partir les gens)

Le professeur Machin a toujours quelque chose a dire


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Enfin bon, c'est pas ça qui vous ramener Mike Brant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> petit cours d histoire :
> les forbans est un groupe qui aete créé pour faire sortir des boites et des bars les gens qui restaient accrochés au comptoir... Le nom n'est en effet que la francisation de l expression anglosaxonne bien connue "for ban" (à bannir, et par extension, pour faire partir les gens)
> 
> Le professeur Machin a toujours quelque chose a dire



Merci professeur Machin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, c'est pas ça qui vous ramener Mike Brant...



Mike Brant : victime de son empressement. Ben oui, le jour où il est mort, il était pressé de partir car il était à la bourre. Alors, pour aller plus vite, il a décidé de sortir de chez lui par la fenêtre. Il avait juste oublié qu'il n'habitait pas au rez-de-chaussée. Oubli qui lui fut fatal.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

C'est malin ça, canard ! :mouais:


----------



## Diablo42 (22 Décembre 2005)

> Parei sauf Brel, Barbara et Ferré !


pas toucher j'ai dit  
 :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin ça, canard ! :mouais:



Ben quoi ? C'est marrant, non ?


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mike Brant : victime de son empressement. Ben oui, le jour où il est mort, il était pressé de partir car il était à la bourre. Alors, pour aller plus vite, il a décidé de sortir de chez lui par la fenêtre. Il avait juste oublié qu'il n'habitait pas au rez-de-chaussée. Oubli qui lui fut fatal.


 
N'avait-il pas d'ailleurs été sauvé une première fois par ses talonettes ? Enfin bon, qui saura, qui saura ?


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

Diablo42 a dit:
			
		

> pas toucher j'ai dit
> :rateau:



Nan je touche pas, enfin plus : j'ai aimé, a pus, c'est tout...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, c'est pas ça qui vous ramener Mike Brant...


Mike Brandt était une vedette.
Il est tombé pour entente illicite.
Laissons-le en paix.


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mike Brandt était une vedette.


 
Trop faure !


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, bien dit ! Touchez pas à Brel et Barbara !!!  Sinon gare au coup de bec de l'aigle noir dans le port d'amsterdam !!!


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>



vu la tête de la photo je penche plutôt pour la seconde position ... ou la première avec hémorroïdes :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Le pire c'est qu'a la strarc ils ont fait gagner la grosse....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'a la strarc ils ont fait gagner la grosse....



Le pire c'est qu'elle n'a droit à rien dans la presse people alors que tous ses prédécesseurs bandan(e)s on eu les honneurs. Censure de la France d'en bas qui à pris sa revanche par ce vote provocateur ?

A part ça, j'ai vu de la lumière sur ce fil où on dit la véritié sur les stars, du moins ce qu'on en pense.

Alors je le dis Johnny a fait une génération de c***ards et le fait qu'on nous impose encore la torture de ses chansons de m***** c'est comme si on nous avait bassiné avec celles de Jean Sablon ou Edith Piaf dans les années 80.
Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Alors je le dis Johnny a fait une génération de c***ards et le fait qu'on nous impose encore la torture de ses chansons de m***** c'est comme si on nous avait bassiné avec celles de Jean Sablon ou Edith Piaf dans les années 80.
> Voilà.



Désolé, mais sa dernière chanson a Johnny elle est pas mal


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*Les enfants, cela amène notre débat du soir*
culture populaire ou d'avant garde ?


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'elle n'a droit à rien dans la presse people alors que tous ses prédécesseurs bandan(e)s on eu les honneurs. Censure de la France d'en bas qui à pris sa revanche par ce vote provocateur ?
> 
> A part ça, j'ai vu de la lumière sur ce fil où on dit la véritié sur les stars, du moins ce qu'on en pense.
> 
> ...



Hummmm... 
c'est sur que  la génération rap a fait des anges partout...
Maintenant trouve moi un artiste aujourd'hui qui durera aussi longtemps que Johnny...
Aller moi je stoppe là


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

La France a les artistes qu'elle mérite ...:mouais: 

Je sort :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben elle est belle la France alors !
Franchement yavait mieux avant


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle est belle la France alors !
> Franchement yavait mieux avant




C'est une triste réalité...surtout lorsque tu vois l'audience de la Star'Ac :mouais: et autres émissions du genre...

Bon Mireille Mathieu a quand même vendu 122 millions d'album hein.... 

Vais faire chanteur...y a un coups à faire là :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La France a les artistes qu'elle mérite ...:mouais:
> 
> Je sort :love:



génial. :love:


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'a la strarc ils ont fait gagner la grosse....



mais c'est pas la fille de la star academoche, c'est chimène badi : celle qui "vient du sud" et qui nous fait chier à gueuler dans les hauts parleurs du monoprix.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une triste réalité...surtout lorsque tu vois l'audience de la Star'Ac :mouais: et autres émissions du genre...
> 
> Bon Mireille Mathieu a quand même vendu 122 millions d'album hein....
> 
> Vais faire chanteur...y a un coups à faire là :mouais:



Sous occupation culturelle depuis 50 ans y'a pas beaucoup de marges de manoeuvre...


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'a la strarc ils ont fait gagner la grosse....




ILs ont essayé avec des filles pas trop mal...

Peut-être qu'avec une fille moins top modèle ils y arriveront :mouais: 


... à tenir deux disques...enfin disque c'est le nom qu'ils donnent....:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Même en suivant d'un air bienveillant quelques épisodes, je me prenais d'affection pour les gagnants... Mais au moment d'acheter l'album quelques mois plus tard, impossible. Aucun n'a exprimé sa personnalité, rien à sauver dans leur production finale. Les reprises peuvent être sympa, la création est le point faible de cette grosse machine.


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

La star'ac , ca me rappelle mon école, tout à l'extérieur rien à l'intérieur.


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

Ils passent à la télé ...dingue
"chantent" avec les plus "grands"
Passent dans les journaux....


Font un "disque"

Et retourne à la vie normale...avec papa, maman  le psy et le chien battu....


Bref...de joli pigeons pompe à fric de TF1& Co ...et dire qu'ils signent pour ça.....:mouais: 

La Star'Ac ou comment devenir chômeur-chanteur en 16 semaines


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

Remarque li parait qu'ils recoivent un bon paquet de fric même ceux qui finissent pas premier


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Remarque li parait qu'ils recoivent un bon paquet de fric même ceux qui finissent pas premier




Les psys coûtent cher


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

C'est malin ca


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les psys coûtent cher



Chhht, faut pas le dire... Le pire c'est qu'ils passent leur temps à écouter des baratins sur la première salpingite des clientes qu'ils reçoivent alors que des miliers de psychotiques ne sont pas soignés.


----------



## GroDan (22 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Hummmm...
> c'est sur que  la génération rap a fait des anges partout...
> Maintenant trouve moi un artiste aujourd'hui qui durera aussi longtemps que Johnny...
> Aller moi je stoppe là



Un seul, malheureusement,il est en taule, un vrai rocker, lui ! Il à exploser sa copine d'actrice.Leader d'un groupe charismatique.A sa façon, quoi qu'il fasse qu'en il aura purger sa peine, lui aussi durera aussi longtemps que Jauni.
Mais chez les vieux chanteurs référant il n'y a qu'en même pas que le vieux Smet!
Hubert félix Thiéfaine, Jacques Higelin, Bernard lavilliers, Little Bob...et à bien y regarder, y'a qu'en même encore trois ou quatre !
Faudrait voir à y aller mou qu'en même.


----------



## toys (22 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Un seul, malheureusement,il est en taule, un vrai rocker, lui ! Il à exploser sa copine d'actrice.Leader d'un groupe charismatique.A sa façon, quoi qu'il fasse qu'en il aura purger sa peine, lui aussi durera aussi longtemps que Jauni.


si tu parle du con au quelle je pense ne te fait aucune illusion je le préfaire encore en taule je dit pas ça pour ce qui la fait (bien que si, il le mérite emplement.) mais aussi pour l'avoir fréquenté a plusieur reprise et se foutre de la geule des gens comme il le fait, les même personne qui paye un place 50 euros pour les voir au franko et qui se font foutre de leur geule ouvertement. non merci il n'est pas digne d'avoir la notoriété que beaucoup de gens lui donne.


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

Il est même pas digne tout court tiens.
Enfin bref on va pas épiloguer la-dessus.
Qu'on me retrouve des artistes ou compositeurs qui font des comédies musicales des années 40 à 60.
Ca c'est beau même si ya aucun rapport avec le topic


----------



## Fulvio (23 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'a la strarc ils ont fait gagner la grosse....



Le pire, c'est qu'à force d'entendre des reflexions de ce genre, je vais finir par l'apprécier, la Magali


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'à force d'entendre des reflexions de ce genre, je vais finir par l'apprécier, la Magali



J'ai téléchargé les podcasts de l'émission et il me semble que, de sur dans la finale, c'était la moins pire.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

*Et dire qu'il y a des gens assez cons*
pour regarder la star academy.



:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et dire qu'il y a des gens assez cons*
> pour regarder la star academy.
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai même voté l'an dernier :rose: 

Mais cette année je n'ai fait que tester les possibilités du logiciel vedette d'Apple, iTunes et ses podcasts.


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

ya de  meilleures façons de les utiliser ...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé les podcasts de l'émission et il me semble que, de sur dans la finale, c'était la moins pire.



Que ce soit la moins pire ou la meilleure du cru, je m'en fous un peu. Le format Star-Ac', c'est pas pour moi. Mais les remarques sur son physique, je trouve ça très bas. D'autant plus que je n'adhère pas à l'axiome "si grosse alors moche", stupide mème générateur de souffrance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils passent à la télé ...dingue
> "chantent" avec les plus "grands"
> Passent dans les journaux....
> 
> ...



Sauf qu'avant la Star Ac, on faisait pareil avec d'autres jeunes (sauf qu'ils ne chantaient pas avec les plus "grands") - boys band,... - et ça avait l'air de moins déranger que la Star Ac. Mais c'était moins voyant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et dire qu'il y a des gens assez cons*


C'est marrant, moi je les trouve toujours TROP con, les gens.






Oui, oui, gnagnagna, je suis aussi le con d'un autre et toutlemondeilestbeautoutlemondeilestgentil et aimonsnouslesunslesautres...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

*On est tous le con d'un autre ?*
Eh bien qu'il sache que je l'emmerde cet autre...


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

Et tu as bien raison.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On est tous le con d'un autre ?*
> Eh bien qu'il sache que je l'emmerde cet autre...




*Enfin, mis à part ça*
j'ai tout de même le bon goût de ne pas écouter Benabar.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2005)

on est deux alors


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si tu parle du con au quelle je pense ne te fait aucune illusion je le préfaire encore en taule je dit pas ça pour ce qui la fait (bien que si, il le mérite emplement.) mais aussi pour l'avoir fréquenté a plusieur reprise et se foutre de la geule des gens comme il le fait, les même personne qui paye un place 50 euros pour les voir au franko et qui se font foutre de leur geule ouvertement. non merci il n'est pas digne d'avoir la notoriété que beaucoup de gens lui donne.



50 ¤, j'ai jamais payé si cher pour aller le voir, lui et son groupe...et j'ai pas l'impression qui se soit foutu nde la gueule de son public...bon peut-etre au tous début de leur succés, ou ce monsieur faisait systématiquement des syncopes sur scéne...20mns de concert et tchao...
Mais j'ai jamais payé plus de 15¤ ou 100 balles c'est sur et je les ai vu une bonne dizaine de fois.
Au fait de qui on parle ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Bah grâce à lui on a eu droit  à un superbe sujet ou les gens se mettaient sur la gueule, j'en rigole encore :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin, mis à part ça*
> j'ai tout de même le bon goût de ne pas écouter Benabar.



LPDF a bon goût .... s'il le dit c'est certainement vrai


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'à force d'entendre des reflexions de ce genre, je vais finir par l'apprécier, la Magali



:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et dire qu'il y a des gens assez cons*
> pour regarder la star academy.
> :hein:



Je vous refais le couplet sur les raisons qui m'ont conduit voici 8 ans à supprimer toute télévision de mon domicile et sur les bienfaits que j'en ressens ?     

Pour avoir lu dans la presse (en papier, payante) l'histoire de la Magali, là, je la trouve touchante, j'ai envie de trouver sympa la réaction du public qui a viré les bimbos apprêtées pour quelqu'un "comme en vrai", le seul truc c'est qu'en votant par sms surtaxés, quoi qu'il arrive la prod gagne... :rateau: 

Se révolterait-on qu'on arriverait encore à nous vendre à l'insu de notre plein gré des "kits pratiques du révolté", des fringues "spécial révolution", des "guides du bien se révolter" et des voyages de "préparation à la rébellion", et une ligne audiotel pour rester en contact avec le gourou. :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

[D'autre part : ] Toys, putain, fais un effort je t'en *supplie*. Même Mackie a fait de colossaux progrès en orthographe à force qu'on lui serine, s'il le faut on te tannera le cuir jusqu'à réussite !!!!


----------



## Fondug (23 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pas trop suivi l'histoire de magali, mais à l'écoute de didier porte, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était la "grosse" qui avait gagné ? Ben oui mais bon, imaginez toutes les ados un peu boudinées mal dans leur peau qui votent par sms, c'était évident non, ils ont trouvé leur porte-parole, enfin porte-peine. Surtout si l'autre jobarde de la prod continue à engueuler les gamines qui pèsent 32 kg en leur disant qu'elles ont le cul comme la porte d'aix, forcément, la prod, ben ils se sont pris un retour de porte d'aix dans l'groin


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'à force d'entendre des reflexions de ce genre, je vais finir par l'apprécier, la Magali


ça te pose un problème des réflexions comme ça ? Franchement faut être réaliste cette pov' fille elle fera 1 album... ptet que 2 single sortirons, mais ça sera tout faut pas déconner. Cette année, la gagnante en plus d'être mauvais chanteuse est désagréable à regarder, alors si ça te choque tant pis, mais faut être objectif tout de même


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Décembre 2005)

parce qu'en plus vous croyez encore que tout ça n'a pas été orchestré dès le casting, c'est à dire lorsqu'ils ont séléctionné les dossiers que leur faisaient passer leurs potes impresarios...  
Si c'est le cas, on ne parle même plus de naïveté, mais bien plutôt d'ignorance crasse... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'en plus vous croyez encore que tout ça n'a pas été orchestré dès le casting, c'est à dire lorsqu'ils ont séléctionné les dossiers que leur faisaient passer leurs potes impresarios...
> Si c'est le cas, on ne parle même plus de naïveté, mais bien plutôt d'ignorance crasse... :rateau:



Ce qui déroute c'est que le scénario a changé par rapport aux années précédente : la minorité visible de service (beurettes, etc...) se faisait éliminer en demi-finale. Pas là.


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

Je comprends pas ce besoin de parler des choses qui n'en valent pas l'a peine (d'en parler), on s'en bat les bretelles de la star'ac c'est un truc pour pré ados pré puberté mou du bulbe. Que Magali, ci, que Magali ça, on s'en bat.Des grandes chanteuses, rondes et pas trés jolie il y en à, le physique ne fait rien, écouter Juliette me fous toujours des frissons, par contre essayé d'écouter le dernier album de Nolween Leroy, non, j'ai tenu tois chansons, c'est nul...Alors que Benabar...c'est son 5émé album, et même si il chante trop la télé dans son dernier, j'irai pas dirte que c'est de la merde, y a une qualité d'écriture que l'on ne retrouve pas chez d'autres !
Réecouté Bénébar et associés et jeter vos postes de télés, vous verrez, ça ira bcp mieux.


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Et eux alors, n'y avait-il pas une qualité d'écriture dans leur compositions?


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

J'ignorais complétement que cette bande de dégénéré avais commis une chanson.
Y'a pas à dire on est toujours moins béte sur ce forum.
Surtout je ne veux pas l'écouter....


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2005)

C'est Juliette qui a gagné la Starac ? :mouais:


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

Non, y'a ballotage entre Didier Super et Stpéflip .


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Non, y'a ballotage entre Didier Super et Stpéflip .




Si seulement


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Non, y'a ballotage entre Didier Super et Stpéflip .




[marc levy style on]Et si c'était vrai ? [marc levy style off]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas ce besoin de parler des choses qui n'en valent pas l'a peine (d'en parler)


Bon.... ben on suit GroDan et on ferme le forum   :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Non, y'a ballotage entre Didier Super et Stpéflip .



Si ce que vous prétendez devait être confirmé jeune homme, j'irai dès demain matin braver la foule chez Darty acquérir un téléviseur.


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> 50 ¤, j'ai jamais payé si cher pour aller le voir, lui et son groupe...et j'ai pas l'impression qui se soit foutu nde la gueule de son public...bon peut-etre au tous début de leur succés, ou ce monsieur faisait systématiquement des syncopes sur scéne...20mns de concert et tchao...
> Mais j'ai jamais payé plus de 15¤ ou 100 balles c'est sur et je les ai vu une bonne dizaine de fois.
> Au fait de qui on parle ?


je les ai vue au franco a la Rochelle (gratos car je taffait) mais la place pour leur carte blanche était dans ses prix si je me souviens bien il y a 4 ou 5 ans je sais plus mais je te sur que quand ils ont invité un mec a monté sur scène (le mec était un poil énervé ok mais bon) il était heureux il a fait des stopperas de le faire dans la fosse) le mec le fait avec joie, réflèction de Mr Quantin :"il fallais un connard a la soirée, ont la trouvé!!!!" texto c'était ça. je suis désolé on ne parle pas de sons public comme ça. plus plein de petit chose qui font que la seconde foi ou ils sont sortie de scène ils ont été hué (se qui ma réchauffé le coeur).
j'en ai discuté avec lui après et les réflèction qu'il ma sortie et les èscuse de merde non merci.

se mec est un con.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin, mis à part ça*
> j'ai tout de même le bon goût de ne pas écouter Benabar.




M'est avis que tu preferes le reggae.....   






ok, je deconne....


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si ce que vous prétendez devait être confirmé jeune homme, j'irai dès demain matin braver la foule chez Darty acquérir un téléviseur.


je confirme c'est faux tu peux rester chez toi et ne pas acquérir de poste tv.
Pour ceux qui en on encore un voir plus, voilà une bonne idée pour les fétes, je pense que pdt le repas de famille celà ferra forte impression...et puis ça évitera de voter n'importe nawak. en 2007!

http://www.zalea.org/article.php3?id_article=568


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je les ai vue au franco a la Rochelle (gratos car je taffait) mais la place pour leur carte blanche était dans ses prix si je me souviens bien il y a 4 ou 5 ans je sais plus mais je te sur que quand ils ont invité un mec a monté sur scène (le mec était un poil énervé ok mais bon) il était heureux il a fait des stopperas de le faire dans la fosse) le mec le fait avec joie, réflèction de Mr Quantin :"il fallais un connard a la soirée, ont la trouvé!!!!" texto c'était ça. je suis désolé on ne parle pas de sons public comme ça. plus plein de petit chose qui font que la seconde foi ou ils sont sortie de scène ils ont été hué (se qui ma réchauffé le coeur).
> j'en ai discuté avec lui après et les réflèction qu'il ma sortie et les èscuse de merde non merci.
> 
> se mec est un con.



 il a fait des stopperas de le faire dans la fosse) : je ne saisis pas le sens !
j'en ai discuté avec lui après et les réflèction qu'il ma sortie et les èscuse de merde non merci.: genre ?
Je suis peux sur le luc de ce que tu me racontes ! Précise stp


Je veux pas me faire l'avocat de Cantat, le débat est pas là, mais je pense qu'il aurait pu durer, il avait le charisme d'un Morrisson...mais la vie et la mort en ont décider autrement !
Une chose est sur, Johnny lui, n'a tuer personne certes...mais quand on l'accuse de violer une meuf ou de faciliter le blanchiment de thunes avec "l'amnésia", sa boite de night et ses associés, ont assistent à une lever de bouclier politique et juridique trés violent...et bien souvent une relaxe ou un proces qui tarde, tarde tarde...
Même Madame Chirac à dit qu'on ne TOUCHAIS pas à son JOJO !, si si elle là dit.
Pour compenser on va l'aider à adopter, j'ai des amis qui ont attendu 5 ans avant de pouvoir adopter, ils ont passer plus de 6 mois au Vietnam...pour les Smet, ça à pris 15 jours, juste en décrochant le télèphone.
Alors Bénabar faut le laisser tranquille.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça te pose un problème des réflexions comme ça ? Franchement faut être réaliste cette pov' fille elle fera 1 album... ptet que 2 single sortirons, mais ça sera tout faut pas déconner.



Et ça justifie ta remarque ?



			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Cette année, la gagnante en plus d'être mauvais chanteuse est désagréable à regarder, alors si ça te choque tant pis, mais faut être objectif tout de même



Oh non ! Non seulement tu persistes, mais en plus tu me fais le coup de l'objectivité...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> mais la vie et la mort en ont décider autrement !



Heu... La vie n'a pas de poings.


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heu... La vie n'a pas de poings.


si des poings, tous les jours par contre les bagouses, ça ca ne pardonne pas surtout quand t'en as 6 pour 5 doigts


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ça justifie ta remarque ?


Heu.... oui, je trouve que c'est pleinement justifié


			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh non ! Non seulement tu persistes, mais en plus tu me fais le coup de l'objectivité...


Oui, je persiste et je signe  
Parcontre, je suis désolé, mais j'ai un peu de mal là.... c'est quoi le "coup de l'objectivité" ?


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même archi con d'ouvrir un thread pour dire que ce que fais tel ou tel artiste c'est de la merde...





			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore fermé ici ?



Si on ferme tous les sujets débiles, sûr que les forums vont y gagner en lisibilité !


----------



## GroDan (23 Décembre 2005)

que critiqué, c'est ce qui ce fais de mieux dans notre beau pays...c'est un truc qu'il ne sera pas facile de délocaliser, au pire on pourra tjs faire un transfert de compétence.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Parcontre, je suis désolé, mais j'ai un peu de mal là.... c'est quoi le "coup de l'objectivité" ?



Tu as invoqué l'objectivité pour faire un jugement où elle n'a pas lieu d'être. Et c'est très nase.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> que critiqué, c'est ce qui ce fais de mieux dans notre beau pays...c'est un truc qu'il ne sera pas facile de délocaliser, au pire on pourra tjs faire un transfert de compétence.



Tout à fait d'accord. Je pense sincèrement que si on apprenait aux Chinois, aux Américains, aux Congolais, aux Allemands, aux Russes etc. (en passant par les Palestiniens et les Israëliens, les Pakistanais et les Indiens...), à ronchonner dès qu'il pleut, à insulter le mec dans la bagnole devant qu'avance pas, à râler contre le collègue qui a laissé ses miettes de sandwich sur votre dossier urgent, à grogner contre le/la compagne/compagnon qui n'a soit-disant pas eu le temps de faire la vaisselle, à fustiger l'Etat qui à la fois demande trop d'impôts et ne construit pas assez d'écoles, et ainsi de suite, les gens accumuleraient moins de tensions et le monde irait mieux. Non ?


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Râler, c'est ma grannndde passion, mon dada. :love:


----------



## Fulvio (23 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Je pense sincèrement que si on apprenait aux Chinois, aux Américains, aux Congolais, aux Allemands, aux Russes etc. (en passant par les Palestiniens et les Israëliens, les Pakistanais et les Indiens...), à ronchonner dès qu'il pleut, à insulter le mec dans la bagnole devant qu'avance pas, à râler contre le collègue qui a laissé ses miettes de sandwich sur votre dossier urgent, à grogner contre le/la compagne/compagnon qui n'a soit-disant pas eu le temps de faire la vaisselle, à fustiger l'Etat qui à la fois demande trop d'impôts et ne construit pas assez d'écoles, et ainsi de suite, les gens accumuleraient moins de tensions et le monde irait mieux. Non ?



D'accord avec Quetzalk. C'est toujours les gens polis et bien élevés qui foutent la merde. Qu'on leur pisse à la raie, pour leur apprendre !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Je pense sincèrement que si on apprenait aux Chinois, aux Américains, aux Congolais, aux Allemands, aux Russes etc. (en passant par les Palestiniens et les Israëliens, les Pakistanais et les Indiens...), à ronchonner dès qu'il pleut, à insulter le mec dans la bagnole devant qu'avance pas, à râler contre le collègue qui a laissé ses miettes de sandwich sur votre dossier urgent, à grogner contre le/la compagne/compagnon qui n'a soit-disant pas eu le temps de faire la vaisselle, à fustiger l'Etat qui à la fois demande trop d'impôts et ne construit pas assez d'écoles, et ainsi de suite, les gens accumuleraient moins de tensions et le monde irait mieux. Non ?



L'idéal serait une société orwellienne type 1984, la tranquilité assurée...


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

y en a marre des poste de trois plombe.












​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as invoqué l'objectivité pour faire un jugement où elle n'a pas lieu d'être. Et c'est très nase.


Désolé... j'ai du mal à te suivre là... m'enfin... jme dit qu'elle vient de quelqu'un dont le centre d'intéret est son nombril...  


Bon, on arrète le règlement de comptes là ?


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> apparament ya des modos qui en on marre de tes post toys. mais c'est vrai que les post trop longs quand c'est chiant que t'a pas envi de lire c'est chiant à ce moment là, merde je me repeat.
> 
> "toys
> Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Abus de Ferrero Rocher nuit à la santé..."
> ...


ne t'en fait pas pour mes postes il se porte très bien j'ai un poil abusé sur l'autre qui a été suprimé.

merci pour ton soutien, mais je doit assumé la conséquance de mes acte seul.


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

dit Mr [MGZ] BackCat ta pas moyen de censuré ben babar car sa serait utile pour la société.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Si je devais censurer quelque chose, je collerai la totalité des intervenants de ce post en vacances forcées. C'est navrant. Depuis le but du fil, jusqu'aux "argumentaires" et pensées sans substances développés.

Mais non... je vais le laisser. Au moins, on sait où vous êtes au cas ou on vous chercherait...

Décidément, ça fait peur parfois.


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si je devais censurer quelque chose, je collerai la totalité des intervenants de ce post en vacances forcées. C'est navrant. Depuis le but du fil, jusqu'aux "argumentaires" et pensées sans substances développés.
> 
> Mais non... je vais le laisser. Au moins, on sait où vous êtes au cas ou on vous chercherait...
> 
> Décidément, ça fait peur parfois.



T'a pas lu tout le topic alors


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Si il faut ressortir ses cours de licence de philo pour être toléré sur le bar...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

C'est ça... tu crois qu'un de tes posts a relevé le niveau ? tu te mets le clavier dans l'½il.

Et si. Je me suis tapé tout ce merdier. J'ai même du mal à m'en remettre. Que vous vous permettiez de critiquer la starac' avec le niveau que vous déployez ici-même, ça a un côté auto-dérision que je rêve voulu...

Je suis un grand naïf...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Si il faut ressortir ses cours de licence de philo pour être toléré sur le bar...


Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, ça serait dans la charte oui.


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un grand naïf...


ils ont des bonnes prod chez naive


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si je devais censurer quelque chose, je collerai la totalité des intervenants de ce post en vacances forcées. C'est navrant. Depuis le but du fil, jusqu'aux "argumentaires" et pensées sans substances développés.
> 
> Mais non... je vais le laisser. Au moins, on sait où vous êtes au cas ou on vous chercherait...
> 
> Décidément, ça fait peur parfois.



C'est chère payé pour un petit Dany Braillant.      M'enfin j'assume, donc j'accepte la sentence.    :rateau:


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

Moi je vais réhausser le niveau.

Les goûts c'est comme la connerie humaine, ca ne s'explique pas 

Tiens faudrait que je vois si elle a été dite cette phrase.
Sinon ca sera une belle maxime


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais réhausser le niveau.
> 
> Les goûts c'est comme la connerie humaine, ca ne s'explique pas
> 
> ...


on dit un beau maxime merde personne ne parle le francais ici!!


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on dit un beau maxime merde personne ne parle le francais ici!!



un beau Maxime alors ?


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> un beau Maxime alors ?



Ben sinon ya une belle maximette 

Ok je sors...


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> un beau Maxime alors ?


merci pour notre belle langue qui est la langue francaise. traitons la avec respect et dignité.


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci pour notre belle langue qui est la langue francaise. traitons la avec respect et dignité.



Dans ce cas rien que cette phrase est pas feançaise.
Mais ca fait quand même une belle maxime 

Et ca fait aussi dériver à fond


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas rien que cette phrase est pas feançaise.
> Mais ca fait quand même une belle maxime
> 
> Et ca fait aussi dériver à fond



certes mais... ça a au moins le mérite d'alléger l'ambiance !


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> certes mais... ça a au moins le mérite d'alléger l'ambiance !


ha sa s'est sur ! s'est pas moi qui vais sortir des grosse théorie a 4 plombe du mat.

bon s'est quoi le sujet de se truc déjà.


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

Beine A Babar


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Ben Akbar


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

L'amiral ? 
Ackbar ?

Tu l'as fait exprès ? 

Pour info, l'amiral ackbar est l'humanoïde aux yeux globuleux qui dirige la bataille d'Endor dans star wars.

En faite a vrai dire j'ai jamais écouté Benabar , ca doit etre pour ca que c'est pas super


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> L'amiral ?
> Ackbar ?
> 
> Tu l'as fait exprès ?
> ...


ha non ha non mon. la je me révolte tu peut pas dire ça si tu n'a pas écouté.
écoute et pares tu peut reposté ton poste. (qui ne seras plus valable par ce que tu l'a ecouté . mais bon tu ma comprit.)


----------



## DarkNeo (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha non ha non mon. la je me révolte tu peut pas dire ça si tu n'a pas écouté.
> écoute et pares tu peut reposté ton poste. (qui ne seras plus valable par ce que tu l'a ecouté . mais bon tu ma comprit.)


C'est moi ou tu oublis des mots ? 

Si j'ai déjà écouté, même vu.
J'ai des trous de mémoire alors c'est grave à mon âge 

Ca devait pas être exceptionnel puisque je m'en souviens même plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2005)

Benabar, sur scène il dégage un truc très sympathique, très convivial, et au naturel c'est pareil, vraiment un bon gars, même s'il a quelques idées sur la "réussite" dans le domaine musical qui ne me plaisent pas...
Maintenant, c'est sûr que son coté variète accentué à mort sur son dernier album, je ne supporte pas, et ça me déçoit.
Mais même si j'ai tendance à penser que maintenant il fait de la merde, j'aurais du mal à le dire.
Chaipas, p'tet parce qu'il a écrit des textes très drôles et pertinents, alors je cherche à l'excuser par nostalgie...
bon, bah voilà, j'avais 2 minutes à perdre, j'ai donné mon avis...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et au naturel c'est pareil, vraiment un bon gars,



tu étais à la maternelle avec ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu étais à la maternelle avec ???


j'ai fait sa premiere partie il y a quelques années de ça, et on a passé un bout de la soirée ensemble après coup...
donc je ne peux pas dire que je le connaisse bien, mais j'ai eu un bon aperçu, dira-t-on.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2005)

quand on sait pas on chambre pas.


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quand on sait pas on chambre pas.



je ne chambre pas ... mais j'aurais voulu des détails MERCI.
Si tu as fait ça première partie celui qui aime ce que fait Benabar devrait aimer ce que tu fais ... on peut avoir un aperçu ou acheter un CD ???


----------



## iteeth (24 Décembre 2005)

Moi bénabar j'adore, je ne l'ai connu il n'y a qu'un an mais j'ai tout ses albums, je trouve que ses chansons parlent des choses simples de la vie et j'aime bien ça...


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

lèche-cul va!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> je ne chambre pas ... mais j'aurais voulu des détails MERCI.
> Si tu as fait ça première partie celui qui aime ce que fait Benabar devrait aimer ce que tu fais ... on peut avoir un aperçu ou acheter un CD ???


Ca ne marche pas toujours comme ça tu sais. Les groupes de première partie ne sont pas forcément des clones de l'artiste "principal"... 
on a fait aussi la grande sophie, les ogres de barback, kent, les amis d'ta femme, la varda, matmatah, la replik, etc... enfin bref, on peut situer le groupe dans la "nouvelle chanson française" comme ils disent a la télé 
mais tout ça est un peu vaste...
Ceci dit, j'ai quitté le groupe pour d'autres horizons professionnels plus... lucratifs... 
en tout cas, je t'assure qu'on a jamais eu ce coté variétoche, on est restes plus rock, mais je ne citerai pas le groupe ici. Ca peut paraitre con, mais il est assez connu (dans le coin ou j'habite), et j'apprécie mon anonymat sur ce forum. (on ne sait jamais)


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne marche pas toujours comme ça tu sais. Les groupes de première partie ne sont pas forcément des clones de l'artiste "principal"...
> on a fait aussi la grande sophie, les ogres de barback, kent, les amis d'ta femme, la varda, matmatah, la replik, etc... enfin bref, on peut situer le groupe dans la "nouvelle chanson française" comme ils disent a la télé
> mais tout ça est un peu vaste...
> Ceci dit, j'ai quitté le groupe pour d'autres horizons professionnels plus... lucratifs...
> en tout cas, je t'assure qu'on a jamais eu ce coté variétoche, on est restes plus rock, mais je ne citerai pas le groupe ici. Ca peut paraitre con, mais il est assez connu (dans le coin ou j'habite), et j'apprécie mon anonymat sur ce forum. (on ne sait jamais)




'tain, tu deviens nostalgique Bobby....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... mais je ne citerai pas le groupe ici. Ca peut paraitre con, mais il est assez connu (dans le coin ou j'habite), et j'apprécie mon anonymat sur ce forum. (on ne sait jamais)



Nooooooooooooon!... C'était vous?!?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, tu deviens nostalgique Bobby....


non il dit une chose évidente que je pige pas qu'on la pige pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, j'ai quitté le groupe pour d'autres horizons professionnels plus... lucratifs... Ca peut paraitre con, mais il est assez connu (dans le coin ou j'habite), et j'apprécie mon anonymat sur ce forum. (on ne sait jamais)





*Bobby ?*
rassure moi, j'ai comme un doute  là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, tu deviens nostalgique Bobby....



nan nan j'explique 
la nostalgie, ouais, après avoir arrêté, pendant un an je me suis dit "merde mon bobby t'aurais p'tet pas du, sans tes copains t'es qu'une merde", mais maintenant tout va bien, je suis satisfait de mon choix, j'ai mes projets à moi tout seul, j'ai les moyens d'offrir des restos à ma douce de temps en temps, de partir en vacances, et je ne vois plus mes potes pour le boulot, seulement pour le plaisir (et ça c'est important, on se rend pas compte).



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non il dit une chose évidente que je pige pas qu'on la pige pas



ah ben voilà, en v'la un qu'a compris!!  



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooon!... C'était vous?!?



pitin, on avait dit qu'on l'disait pas!! grillé maintenant! 
je préviens tout de suite : no autographe par MP, je serai intraitable!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bobby ?*
> rassure moi, j'ai comme un doute  là...


nan nan je suis pas myopathe...


----------



## GroDan (19 Janvier 2006)

Vu que l'on à dit pleins de bonnes choses sur nos chanteurs nationaux, je suppose que la natiuralisation belge de notre Jauni ne vous aura pas échapper...comme le dit un journal satirique :
"C'est la fuite des cerveaux"


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Vu que l'on à dit pleins de bonnes choses sur nos chanteurs nationaux, je suppose que la natiuralisation belge de notre Jauni ne vous aura pas échapper...comme le dit un journal satirique :
> "C'est la fuite des cerveaux"



il est interdit de parler de jauni!...
C'est l'enemi du rock...un imitateur d'elvis presley plus doué que les autres...un sosie qui a bien tourné...pas plus.
Qu'il aille s'établir en belgique ou en trouduquie...peu me chaut!


----------



## kaviar (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il est interdit de parler de jauni!...
> C'est l'enemi du rock...un imitateur d'elvis presley plus doué que les autres...un sosie qui a bien tourné...pas plus.
> Qu'il aille s'établir en belgique ou en trouduquie...peu me chaut!


Arrêtez de vous inquiéter, il restera domicilié en France.... J'ai eu chaud !!


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Janvier 2006)

Quand votre jaunasse est venu, la dernière fois à Montréal, les tickets n'étaient pas tous vendus.

Il a tout annulé.

En entrevue, il a dit "Je n'ai pas besoin du Québec pour exsiter".

Nous non plus, heureusement.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Janvier 2006)

Quel déterrage de thread


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Janvier 2006)

*Benabar par contre*
si on pouvait l'enterrer...




 
:rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai lu le fil du début jusqu'à la fin..........  bon, bref,  

Je dirai simplement que moi aussi j'apprécie bien Benabar et que je le trouve sympa et spontané ; de la même génération et dont personne n'a parlé, je trouve très chouette ce que fait Thomas Fersen, il est drôle, discret, il a de bons textes, une bonne musique  

Et celui-ci que l'on ne voit jamais à la téloche et qui a un talent FOU, c'est Yann Tiersen !! Excellent musicien avant tout.

Voili voilou et je file sous la couette !

Salut tout le monde !


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu le fil du début jusqu'à la fin..........  bon, bref,
> 
> Je dirai simplement que moi aussi j'apprécie bien Benabar et que je le trouve sympa et spontané ; de la même génération et dont personne n'a parlé, je trouve très chouette ce que fait Thomas Fersen, il est drôle, discret, il a de bons textes, une bonne musique
> 
> ...


En tout ca bénébar je sais pas si il est sympa ou quoi que se soit mais sa musiue est plutot bonne!!Si c'est vrai  et ses paroles aussi.Enfin je n'écoute qu'un ou deux album et je trouve ca pas mal.Voila!


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Janvier 2006)

Bénabar, c'est de la m.... !

c'est pourtant clair... 

et Jauni, c'est pire, c'est même pire que tout... presque pire que Jackye Sardou fils...


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Bénabar, c'est de la m.... !
> 
> c'est pourtant clair...
> 
> et Jauni, c'est pire, c'est même pire que tout... presque pire que Jackye Sardou fils...


qu'est ce qui est bien alors?


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Janvier 2006)

énormément de choses, mais je crains de n'avoir iun peu de mal à copier dans ce forum les noms des 645 artistes qui constituent ma bibliothèque musicale du moment, avec 698 albums pour un total de 19,1 jour de musique en continu... et c'est curieux, il n'y a aucun morceau des trois sus-cités 

mais bon, je ne juge pas les goûts musicaux des autres, je trouve simplement un peu triste d'écouter de la musique sous pretexte qu'elle est très diffusée par les médias de masse...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je trouve simplement un peu triste d'écouter de la musique sous pretexte qu'elle est très diffusée par les médias de masse...


Tu ne serais pas abonné aux Inrock toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

Boh, Johnny il a fait des trucs super les mecs faut pas dire ça...
"Requiem pour un fou", à burnes dans la R18, moi ça m'a toujours foutu les poils. 
'Savez pas c'qu'est bon...


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

héhé la blagounette....tu sais, je n'écoute jamais la radio, je ne regarde que tres rarement la télé, je consacre essentiellement mon temps libre a la musique.
Moi, ce que je trouve triste c'est de dire sans en avoir aucune idée que les gens écoutent cela sous pretexte que c'est diffusé par des médias de masse...C'est surement vrai pour certains.
Encore une fois, je ne suis pas particulierment Fan de bénabar, mais on ne peut en aucun cas nier que la musique qui tourne derriere est fait assez bien et par de bon musiciens, de plus elle est bien ecrite.
On aime, on aime pas..


----------



## benkenobi (20 Janvier 2006)

Il existe encore ce fil ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, je ne suis pas particulierment Fan de bénabar, mais on ne peut en aucun cas nier que la musique qui tourne derriere est fait assez bien et par de bon musiciens, de plus elle est bien ecrite.
> On aime, on aime pas..



On peut peut être remarquer justement que le fossé est là entre son dernier album et les précédents.
Il est allégrement passé à des arrangements très très variétoche, ça fait quand même bizarre, ce brusque changement, on dirait que ça a été pensé pour pouvoir passer chez Drucker.

Alors que Johnny, lui, il a jamais tourné le dos à ses origines...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas abonné aux Inrock toi ?




tu es malade, c'est presque pire que TF1 en choix de musique... 

non, je suis abonné à une écoute continue par tous les biais possibles (et un peu Trax de temps en temps)...


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On peut peut être remarquer justement que le fossé est là entre son dernier album et les précédents.
> Il est allégrement passé à des arrangements très très variétoche, ça fait quand même bizarre, ce brusque changement, on dirait que ça a été pensé pour pouvoir passer chez Drucker.
> 
> Alors que Johnny, lui, il a jamais tourné le dos à ses origines...


Oui oui surement mais c'est quand même un peu de la varietoche ce qu'il fait. Mais varietoche ne rime pas forcement avec de la m**** si?
Moi je ne pense pas.

Mdr pour johnny


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> non, je suis abonné à une écoute continue par tous les biais possibles (et un peu Trax de temps en temps)...




*Avoir les oreilles en alerte*
et avoir en permanence soif de nouveauté, découvrir de nouveaux groupes ou DJ's à l'énergie et aux talents débordants qui se cachent un peu partout. Jouer les spéléologues des bacs à disques pour creuser, fouiner et découvrir.

J'aime élargir mon horizon musical en permanence et le faire partager. Faire découvrir ce qui me fait tripper aux gens que j'apprécie.

Qualité ne rime pas avec média. Je ne dirais pas qu'il n'y a que de la merde qui passe sur les ondes mais la conception de la musique selon NRJ ou FUN n'est pas la mienne. Chacun ses goûts c'est certain mais je plaide pour la nouveauté et pour ne pas se limiter à ce qu'on nous sert sur un plateau.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Johnny, lui, il a jamais tourné le dos à ses origines...




*Ca c'est bien vrai !*
il a toujours fait et continue à faire de la merde


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca c'est bien vrai !*
> il a toujours fait et continue à faire de la merde


Le pire c'est que lui il fait rien...
On lui ecrit de la merde (car johnny ne sugne aucun texte quasiment) et celui la il les accepte.... c** de lui....
Il ose chanter une chanson ecrite par KYO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha non mais quel naze.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avoir les oreilles en alerte*
> et avoir en permanence soif de nouveauté, découvrir de nouveaux groupes ou DJ's à l'énergie et aux talents débordants qui se cachent un peu partout. Jouer les spéléologues des bacs à disques pour creuser, fouiner et découvrir.
> 
> J'aime élargir mon horizon musical en permanence et le faire partager. Faire découvrir ce qui me fait tripper aux gens que j'apprécie.
> ...


D'accord avec la nuance du message.
Maintenant, on peut aussi reprocher aux disquaires de se mettre dans le créneau du "vu à la télé/acheté sans réfléchir".
Jouer les spéléologues dans les bacs, je faisais ça, je ne le fais plus, par manque de temps ( et à cause d'une certaine perte d'intérêt) mais aussi parce que je ne retrouve plus les habitudes "d'antan" chez les disquaires en général.

Là ou j'habite, il y avait des disquaires indépendants il y a dix ans, qui n'ont pas tenu le coup financièrement, mais chez lesquels tu pouvais arriver au comptoir avec une dizaine de disques et écouter un bon bout de chacun sur la sono du magasin, avec conseils et appréciations à l'appui.

Maintenant il n'y a plus que des grandes enseignes, dont 90% des bacs sont peuplés de trucs "vus à la TV" ou "entendus a la FM", et si tu veux fouiner et jeter une oreille sur des trucs qui t'intriguent, il faut te planquer dans un coin avec un pov'casque grésillant sur les esgourdes, et surtout te dépêcher parce que le vendeur a pas qu'ça à foutre, faut qu'il indique aux trente pékins derrière ou est le dernier Ségara.

Je caricature, bien sûr, j'exagère, mais je le ressens un peu comme ça : je n'ai plus envie de fouiner chez les disquaires, ça me donne l'impression d'être une tortue encombrante au milieu des lapins (et j'ai assez souvent cette impression sans en rajouter pour le plaisir).


Alors maintenant, je vis sur mon lard, j'écoute Johnny dans ma R18.


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon peut etre que sur cette remarque je vais pas me faire que des copains...
Bon ca me fait chier de dire ca mais si on enleve l'aspect humain d'un disquaire indépendant, le fait que l'on puisse causer avec le disquaire de musique et de rien, ce qui est quand meme super cool, et bien si on met cela de coté ben, on n'en trouve pas plus qu'ailleurs...Exemple:
depuis quelques semaines, la FNAC a fait son entrer au rayon de tout et n'importe quoi disque DVD Hifi etc.... et  bien, j'ai cherché un disque de Jazz pendant trois ans dans ma ville, impossible de le faire venir de l'etranger, soit disant qu'il n'y en avait plus, chez les diquaires indé.
Le jour de l'ouverture de la FNAC, moi et ma curiosité allons a la FNAC, a ma grande surprise, un rayon JAzz/Blues tres bien fournit, des prix dans le rang de tout les disquaires, ni plus ni moins et ce famuex CD...Et c'est comme ca depuis l'ouverture de la fnac.Les disquaires indé tiennent encore un peu mais pour combien de temps...
C'est un peu triste quand même.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

Ta remarque ne me dérange pas perso, mais je te ferai remarquer au passage que tu savais d'avance ce que tu voulais...
Quand ce n'est pas le cas, et que tu cherches à musarder, c'est autre chose.


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ta remarque ne me dérange pas perso, mais je te ferai remarquer au passage que tu savais d'avance ce que tu voulais...
> Quand ce n'est pas le cas, et que tu cherches à musarder, c'est autre chose.


non mais c'est juste pour dire que vraiment il y a tout !!!! Je ne "musarder" pas avant...L'autre jour j'ai passer plus d'une heure au rayon CD a ecouter des Cd à chercher des truc sympa et tout.Je le faisait pas avant...Je n'ai rien acheté pourtant.
Non vraiment c'est un peu dégueulasse pour les indés...


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

Sinon, y'a TeddyBears


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y'a TeddyBears


 

ENFIN !!!!!!!!
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Janvier 2006)

ça a l'air interressant, mais les liens n'ouvrent rien chez moi... dommage


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

Boarf, ça vaut pas la compagnie créole.

(oui j'ai décidé d'être lourd avec la compagnie créole)


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

les liens ne fonctionnent pas en effet, les vidéos merdent, je ne sais pas pourquoi...

Chandler, pas de chance, je ne réagirais pas à tous les propos tenus plus haut...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, ça vaut pas la compagnie créole.
> 
> (oui j'ai décidé d'être lourd avec la compagnie créole)




je suis d'accord, mais je voudrais qu'on oublie l'influence considérable de Franki Vincent sur leur ½uvre... SVP

prace que: _"j'intime, à certains salisseurs de mémoire, qu'ils feraient mieux de fermer leur claque-merde"_

merci


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Chandler, pas de chance, je ne réagirais pas à tous les propos tenus plus haut...



tu as bougé une paupière c'est plus qu'inespéré


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2006)

C'est quand même un peu facile de dire que Benabar fait de la merde, point barre...

Si Benabar fait de la merde, alors Patrick Fiori, je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait.
Il faut quand même essayer d'être un peu honnête, objectif et graduel dans les appréciations.
Après, on aime ou on n'aime pas, on peut aussi être agacé de l'envahissement médiatique.
Mais ce n'est pas au prétexte qu'un chanteur devient médiatique qu'il faut le conchier.

J'ai le sentiment que actuellement, cela fait "bien" de détester Benabar de même qu'il y a 4 ou 5 ans, cela faisait "bien" d'aimer (ou simplement de connaître) Benabar. Une sorte de posture, de snobisme, quoi.

En ce qui me concerne, lorsqu'une oeuvre ne me plait pas, je me permets de dire c'est de la merde uniquement si je peux prouver que je peux faire mieux. Dans le cas contraire, je dis simplement que je n'aime pas, ou que je trouve ça médiocre, et j'essaie d'ar-gu-men-ter (voir premier post du thread, vachement développé).


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Janvier 2006)

À moins de faire "copie conforme", ceux qui font de la musique, et en qui en vivent, je ne peux que leur lever mon cap!

Qu'elle soit chantée ou autre, on ne peut pas faire ça juste pour faire passer la vie, ça pogne aux tripes, et si on le fait un peu "pour les autres", on le fait avant tout par bonheur de la chose.

Tant pis si j'aime pas, mais vraiment pas la musique rap, reste que quelques fois, je les trouve très bons.

Pour Bénabar, ça tombe bien, je suis une fille et malgré certaines parties ennuyantes, je l'aime bien.

S'il résiste au temps - et aux miiichants - c'est là qu'il pourra prouver que ce qu,il fait, ce sont des étapes bonnes et d'autres moins bonnes - enfin, tout le monde sait ça. En tout cas, il fait maintenant partie des bons chanteurs francophones.

C'est pas Pierre Lapointe, mais on peut pas tout avoir en France hein?


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

Là le débat est déjà plus intéressant... Je peux donc m'y incruster...

Ce qui me plait chez Bénabar, c'est sa façon de raconter les histoires, chaque chanson en raconte une, on sent bien le scénariste derrière le chanteur ! Il chante bien aussi, je trouve, et utilise beaucoup d'humour. Enfin, ceux qui l'ont vu sur scène ou sur son DVD live savent la pêche qu'il insuffle à ses concerts, aidés par ses musiciens, talentueux. Le tout entrecoupé de petits sketches le plus souvent improvisés et où il n'hésite pas à ne pas se prendre au sérieux !

Ce qui ne plait sans doute pas à ses détracteurs (Chandler, initiateur de ce fil est un grand fan comme moi), c'est à la fois la musique (accordéon... par de guitare, de boite à rythme...) et les paroles qui peuvent paraître niaises... 

« Le bonheur, ça se trouve pas en lingots, mais en petite monnaie »


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

il me semble bien que Benabar a un guitariste.
(nan en fait je suis sûr).
Et l'accordéon ne me dérange pas, au contraire.
Pas de boîte à rythme? tant mieux, étant batteur au départ, je préfère la musique "organique".
Et en effet il écrit bien, chaque chanson a un début, un dévelopement, une fin, avec en général beaucoup d'humour. Moi ça me plait.
Ce qui me gêne perso (et c'est la dernière fois que je le dis  )ce sont les arrangements du dernier album : aucune finesse, plan plan, flon flon.
Moi qui ai longtemps joué dans un groupe dont un des instruments principaux était l'accordéon, ben sur son dernier bébé, l'accordéon me sort par les yeux, devient lourd, ennuyeux...

Bref, sur ce coup là, Taho, je dirais que tu manques juste un peu de finesse dans ton analyse... 
Jouer de l'accordéon sans avoir un coté variétoche, c'est très possible.
Sur ce coup là, Bénabar (qui y arrivait) n'a pas réussi, il a du coup sa place chez Drucker (il l'a fait en plus) et en tant que fan, enfin mec qui aime bien, je suis très déçu.


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bref, sur ce coup là, Taho, je dirais que tu manques juste un peu de finesse dans ton analyse... Jouer de l'accordéon sans avoir un coté variétoche, c'est très possible.


Exact, y'a qu'à écouter la musique tex mex (ry cooder)et la musique tzigane  L'accordeon c'est même tout sauf varietoche au départ...guinguettes des bords de marne...le piano du pauvre comme dit Ferré


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

Bobby, j'ai posté ça à l'arrache, en faisant des raccourcis énormes ! 
je pense à vous faire une analyse de l'½uvre approfondie en 4 Tomes pour mon blog


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, j'ai posté ça à l'arrache, en faisant des raccourcis énormes !



Ah ouais, alors on réfléchit pas, on poste des conneries et après on cherche des excuses!
ah ouais d'accord!!  

sinon pour les 4 tomes, cherche pas j'ai tout résumé en trois posts... 

(c'était les post "auto-satisfaction" du Bobby, merci de votre attention)


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

je cherche pas des excuses, je dis la vérité


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Janvier 2006)

Analyse de marché



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je pense à vous faire une analyse de l'½uvre approfondie en 4 Tomes pour mon blog



... ce qui va lui permettre d'augmenter le trafic sur son site donc de pouvoir y insérer un lien promo vers l'iTMS et ainsi de réaliser si ce n'est (et oui ! tout dépend de la qualité de l'analyse) le point 6 tout au moins le point 7 des  





> 7 choses que vous voulez faire avant de mourir



  

Son dernier album est quand même moins dans l'esprit des 3 précédents surtout au niveau son et sur ce point je trouve que la "druckérisation" est regrettable.J'ai été particulièrement déçu par la version album de la berceuse.  J'attends donc le concert avec pour juger (pas seulement pour ça) ... j'espère qu'il n'aura pas totalement vendu son âme.
Et puis ce gars me plaît (sans vouloir faire glisser le sujet) car il a signé le manifeste du NO en se prononçant pour le téléchargement de la musique sur internet et la non pénalisation de ceux qui le pratiquent.


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

chandler : une mise au point est nécessaire ! J'ai horreur de la conception d'Internet comme un moyen de se faire du fric ! Il n'y aura pas de liens iTMS sponsorisés par TrackerDoubler sur mon blog. Je m'en tape !

pour ce qui est du dernier album, il n'a plus grand chose du côté festif des premiers opus. Il a grandi, il a vieilli, il a passé le cap de la trentaine, il a un bébé. On sent le changement opéré chez lui au passage ! La musique est toujours aussi belle, les paroles toujours aussi bien écrites. Mais le tout est emprunt d'un je ne sais quoi de mélancolie... quand on écoute "Triste compagne" par exemple. Et quelques moments de déconne sur "Le méchant de James Bond", "Christelle", ou "Le fou rire"

Ce n'est plus le Bénabar de la petite monnaie, mais il me plaît toujours autant !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> chandler : une mise au point est nécessaire ! J'ai horreur de la conception d'Internet comme un moyen de se faire du fric ! Il n'y aura pas de liens iTMS sponsorisés par TrackerDoubler sur mon blog. Je m'en tape !
> 
> pour ce qui est du dernier album, il n'a plus grand chose du côté festif des premiers opus. Il a grandi, il a vieilli, il a passé le cap de la trentaine, il a un bébé. On sent le changement opéré chez lui au passage ! La musique est toujours aussi belle, les paroles toujours aussi bien écrites. Mais le tout est emprunt d'un je ne sais quoi de mélancolie... quand on écoute "Triste compagne" par exemple. Et quelques moments de déconne sur "Le méchant de James Bond", "Christelle", ou "Le fou rire"
> 
> Ce n'est plus le Bénabar de la petite monnaie, mais il me plaît toujours autant !


Je vois ce que tu veux dire.
...
Mais je persiste à penser que cette mélancolie dont tu parles parait trop téléphonée (donc variétoche) pour être sincère.

Moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> chandler : une mise au point est nécessaire ! J'ai horreur de la conception d'Internet comme un moyen de se faire du fric ! Il n'y aura pas de liens iTMS sponsorisés par TrackerDoubler sur mon blog. Je m'en tape !



:rose: j'ai pas mis assez de smileys  c'était du xième degré (prendre x >> 2)



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est du dernier album, il n'a plus grand chose du côté festif des premiers opus. Il a grandi, il a vieilli, il a passé le cap de la trentaine, il a un bébé. On sent le changement opéré chez lui au passage ! La musique est toujours aussi belle, les paroles toujours aussi bien écrites. Mais le tout est emprunt d'un je ne sais quoi de mélancolie... quand on écoute "Triste compagne" par exemple. Et quelques moments de déconne sur "Le méchant de James Bond", "Christelle", ou "Le fou rire"
> Ce n'est plus le Bénabar de la petite monnaie, mais il me plaît toujours autant !



Triste compagne : j'adore cette chanson, elle me donne envie de me pendre (pas de psy de gare svp). Mais voilà les violons ... :mouais: C'est trop ""facile"" de faire de la mélancolie avec des violons ... Il n'y a pas de violons dans "Les Ricochets" et coté mélancolie ... et vaut son pesant de caouette



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais je persiste à penser que cette mélancolie dont tu parles parait trop téléphonée (donc variétoche) pour être sincère.



par contre je ne doute pas de sa sincérité


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop ""facile"" de faire de la mélancolie avec des violons ...



Alors que tu prends "Orly" de Brel, ya presque rien à part sa voix et tu pleures du début à la fin...
J'ai quand même l'impression que quelquechose s'est perdu quand j'y pense...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> par contre je ne doute pas de sa sincérité



A force, moi, si.

Surtout vu le discours qu'il a tenu le soir ou je l'ai rencontré. Les deux ensemble ça fait beaucoup.


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors que tu prends "Orly" de Brel, ya presque rien à part sa voix et tu pleures du début à la fin...
> J'ai quand même l'impression que quelquechose s'est perdu quand j'y pense...




   
_J'aime Bénabar _...
Mais je ne l'ai *jamais* au *grand jamais* comparé à Brel.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> _J'aime Bénabar _...
> Mais je ne l'ai *jamais* au *grand jamais* comparé à Brel.


Tranquille tranquille...
Le coup des violons qui facilitent la mélancolie ça m'a fait penser à ça, mais c'était juste une remarque en passant comme ça, pas de stress.


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

le succès, l'envie de bien faire
la notoriété, c'est pas facile de vivre avec...
La plupart des artistes débutent leur carrière en voulant être reconnu le plus vite possible. Et quand c'est le cas, certains partent en vrille. on a tous des noms en tête...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> quand c'est le cas, certains partent en vrille. on a tous des noms en tête...




Arrêtez de parler de moi comme ça les mecs, c'est bon j'ai pigé le message...



...


Z'êtes chiants à force, pas de ma faute si tout le monde m'aime.


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tranquille tranquille...
> Le coup des violons qui facilitent la mélancolie ça m'a fait penser à ça, mais c'était juste une remarque en passant comme ça, pas de stress.



  
J'insiste pas assez sur les smileys ce soir .... (désolé) .... suis plus près de l'huître asthmatique que du mec stressé  
Et en plus 100 % ok avec toi sur le coup des violons ... c'est facile.
Et puis à l'époque de Brel, de la Môme, ils faisaient un concert avant de sortir un album. Maintenant c'est l'inverse donc pas la même logique


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de parler de moi comme ça les mecs, c'est bon j'ai pigé le message...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis à l'époque de Brel, de la Môme, ils faisaient un concert avant de sortir un album.




De nos jours, la majorité fait toujours ça, tu sais.
Ìl n'y a que les "gros" qui font l'inverse.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Maintenant t'arrêtes Taho, hein!!
On cause sérieux là!!


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> De nos jours, la majorité fait toujours ça, tu sais.
> Ìl n'y a que les "gros" qui font l'inverse.



ils le faisaient tous avant ... enfin il me semble


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ils le faisaient tous avant ... enfin il me semble


Déjà, il faut définir le "avant".
J'ai l'impression (là j'avance sur des oeufs, je n'ai pas fait d'études là-dessus) que le "avant" désigne ici l'époque ou la promo était plus confidentielle (radio pour les plus chanceux et scène).
De nos jours, et je pense évoquer ici un truc très récent, le clip (en gros la télévision) a pris le dessus en matière de promo.

Du coup tout s'est inversé : 
1. on pond un album
2. On choisit un "tube" et on fait un clip avec (et on matraque en fonction des ressources financières de la maison de disques)
3. On organise une tournée dont les fonds seront calculés en fonction de la "réceptivité" du public au single.

Mais il faut garder à l'esprit que cette démarche ne concerne que l'infime minorité qui a accès à une maison de disques fortunée, donc à des passages télé et radio.

Le reste (98% facile) fait ça à l'ancienne :
1. On fait un max de concerts
2. On finance un enregistrement grâce à l'argent dégagé par les dates
3. On essaye de vendre les albums en continuant les concerts, et on mange des pâtes.


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

Bobby, tu as entièrement raison à ce niveau là. 
Il faut dire aussi qu'avant, il y avait moins d'artistes connus et qui accédaient à la notoriété. Aujourd'hui, la Star Ac et autres nouvelle star nous pondent entre 2 et 3 nouveaux "artistes" par an, qui inondent le marché et qui empêchent de continuer à apprécier les autres, souvent beaucoup plus talentueux... 
Bénabar s'est retrouvé idole d'une génération (les jeunes trentenaires) grâce aux médias (druckerisation évoquée plus haut), ce qu'il fait qu'il ne fait plus de musique pour lui et se faire plaisir (3 premiers albums), mais maintenant beaucoup plus selon les attentes d'un public qui va de toute façon acheter son album à cause de son nom et moins à cause de sa musique. 
« Tu as acheté le dernier Bénabar ? Tu sais, celui chante "Y'a une fille qu'habite chez moi" » devient « celui qui a gagné une victoire de la musique » puis « celui qui a obtenu un double disque d'or »...
Il doit maintenant faire de la musique qui se vend. C'est peut-être ce qui explique la mélancolie de son album... J'ai lu des interviews, il ne prend pas la grosse tête pour autant, et sur les plateaux, c'est un vrai déconneur !... Ce qui est sur, c'est que l'esprit dans lequel il a écrit "La petite monnaie" puis "Bénabar" s'est un peu perdu...

Un autre exemple : Placebo. Les premiers albums, superbes, se sont assez bien vendus, mais par le bouche à oreille. C'est une musique particulière, un peu bizarre, mais d'excellente qualité. Mais depuis "Black Market Music", ils font un peu plus de musique "qui doit se vendre" et non qui est originale, toujours au nom du sacro-sain chiffre d'affaire !

M par contre arrive à mieux supporter ça, la qualité est toujours au rendez-vous, malgré l'énorme battage médiatique autour de lui !


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben on est tous d'accord, c'est pas drôle   .
Si ça intéresse : Bénabar sera interviewé par Labro dans Ombre et Lumière le 1er février. France 3, 1 heure. 
C'est con j'peux pas l'enregistrer ... :hein:


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non.


pareil, non


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Janvier 2006)

Bien d'accord pour analyser ainsi - c'est à dire, de manière intéressante, avec des points 1-2-3 et le reste - mais quand même, faut pas exagérer, la chanson, c'est pas du très grand art, c'est avant tout des joyeux moments, doux, sympatiques, fait pour rêver, pour passer une bonne soirée, comme on va au resto - mais pas les 4 ou 5  stars! 

Par là, je veux dire que si j'achète Bénabar, ou Bruni, ou Lapointe, ou Souchon ou même, honte à moi, le dernier Clerc, je le fais pour passer un bon moment, sans me casser la tête. 

Qu'est-ce qu'il disait déjà Brassens au sujet de "l'art" de la chanson? 

On peut bien comparer Bénabar à Brel, mais c'est "raide" pour le petit, Brel (était) est quand même #1 dans le domaine! 

On a plein d'exemples de chanteurs qui font des albums en dents de scie, avec des hauts et des bas. Je jurerais que Bénabar, il a entendu 1000 fois les commentaires critiques ci-haut mentionnés.

Finalement, à bien y penser, Brel a peut-être fait plus de mal qu'autre chose à la chanson, la rendant trop proche du grand art


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, à bien y penser, Brel a peut-être fait plus de mal qu'autre chose à la chanson, la rendant trop proche du grand art


C'est joliment dit je trouve !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

Etienne Taho ?


----------



## reineman (21 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord pour analyser ainsi - c'est à dire, de manière intéressante, avec des points 1-2-3 et le reste - mais quand même, faut pas exagérer, la chanson, c'est pas du très grand art c'est avant tout des joyeux moments, doux, sympatiques, fait pour rêver, pour passer une bonne soirée, comme on va au resto - mais pas les 4 ou 5  stars!


 mouarf.
Et léo ferré?
Si moi je trouve que la chanson,le chant...c'est la forme la plus ancienne de l'art, la plus primitive et peut etre la plus universelle.Les plus anciennes pieces de théatre étaient chantées et la plupart des rites étaient musiqués et scansés ( c'est toujours le cas d'ailleurs).
Le premier grand livre de l'humanité( en qualité comme en chronologie selon moi), L'illiade, est une suite de ..chants récités par des aedes, des citharedes, raphsodes...avec la codification par rimes (utiles pour la mémorisation du chant, assonances agréables a l'oreille de l'auditeur, effets de style pour intensifier le récit...) ,bref, la naissance de la poésie telle que nous l'avons connue, en occident tout du moins.
Au moyen-age, La chanson a servi a vehiculer des légendes, des mythes et aussi des idées parfois subversives en des temps ou la littérature n'existait pour ainsi dire pas du tout. La chanson de Roland se divisent en laisses destinées a etre chantées et jouées.
On pourrait aussi parler de son évolution, l'Opéra, qui n'est rien d'autre qu'une longue chanson à plusieurs voix ou cette fois il est toujours question de mythes et légendes mais aussi de petites épopées individuelles.
Apres, dire que le chant et la chanson sont les parents pauvres de l'art ou un art mineur, j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Ne fais pas semblant de ne pas comprendre 

Le dessin aussi c'est de l'art. Enfin la peinture. Du moins le terme général qu'on sous-entend par là. Donne de la gouache et un pinceau à un gosse et essaye de qualifier ça d'artistique.

La chanson, actuellement, telle qu'on la commet par les médias de masse, est loin d'effleurer le caractère artistique des chansons dont tu fais, à juste titre, l'éloge


----------



## fredintosh (21 Janvier 2006)

Je pense qu'on ne peut pas qualifier tel ou tel art de majeur ou de mineur.

En revanche, il y a des oeuvres plutôt mineures et des oeuvres plutôt majeures, bien qu'il soit difficile d'établir une frontière nette.

Et ceci, de tout temps ! Ce qui donne l'impression que c'était mieux "avant" (tiens, ceux qui disent ça sont justement ceux qui reprochent à Bénabar de surfer sur ce thème !), c'est que le temps a fait son oeuvre, si j'ose dire, et que seules les oeuvres majeures sont restées dans la mémoire collective.

On a certainement fait des tonnes d'opéras de merde à l'époque de Mozart, mais ils sont tombés dans l'oubli.

ll est difficile de juger si une oeuvre actuelle est majeure (même si pour certaines, cela semble évident, mais cela reste exceptionnel). On ne le saura en définitive que dans quelques décennies.


----------



## reineman (21 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on ne peut pas qualifier tel ou tel art de majeur ou de mineur.
> 
> En revanche, il y a des oeuvres plutôt mineures et des oeuvres plutôt majeures, bien qu'il soit difficile d'établir une frontière nette.
> .


 c'est juste.
d'ailleurs d'ou vient ce distingo art majeur et mineur?...je me demande si ce serait pas de kant...arf je sais plus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord pour analyser ainsi - c'est à dire, de manière intéressante, avec des points 1-2-3 et le reste - mais quand même, faut pas exagérer, la chanson, c'est pas du très grand art, c'est avant tout des joyeux moments, doux, sympatiques, fait pour rêver, pour passer une bonne soirée, comme on va au resto - mais pas les 4 ou 5  stars!
> 
> Par là, je veux dire que si j'achète Bénabar, ou Bruni, ou Lapointe, ou Souchon ou même, honte à moi, le dernier Clerc, je le fais pour passer un bon moment, sans me casser la tête.



Bah oui, mais quand tu es déçu par l'évolution d'un artiste (je parle de gouts personnels, pas d'analyse scientifique de chaque partoche), forcément tu cherches à savoir pourquoi...

D'ou la discussion, et le fait qu'elle tourne autour du "bizness", vu que de toutes façons, nerf de la guerre, tout vient de là ou presque, etc...


----------



## samoussa (21 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste.
> d'ailleurs d'ou vient ce distingo art majeur et mineur?...je me demande si ce serait pas de kant...arf je sais plus.



****** je suis daccord avec toi!... 

J'ai toujours eu horreur de cette hierarchisation. L'Art est un des seuls domains de l'Humain qui ne peut être hierarchisé, ou alors on sort de la forme artisitique de telle ou telle expression (shows tv culcul types star academie), mais là ça n'a plus rien à voir. C'est à dire que Leo Ferré et nolwenn machin ne font pas la même chose. Ce n'est même pas une question de discours, de sensibilité ou ce que tu veux, mais carrement l'outil qui diffère, et bien sûr l'intention


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

" La musique c'est peut-être la seule branche artistique
où il y a des mecs capables de voter à droite "

" Un artiste aujourd'hui c'est une gonzesse
qu'on laisse chanter à la télé parce qu'elle est bonne "

c'est lundi, j'ai pas pu m'empécher !

J'aime bien ta signature Samoussa !


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

yess 

Moi aussi j'aime bien ma signature...mais elle est pas de moi !
Je n'ai fais que la relever sur un mur !


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> " La musique c'est peut-être la seule branche artistique
> où il y a des mecs capables de voter à droite "
> 
> " Un artiste aujourd'hui c'est une gonzesse
> ...


ha ce didier super quel artiste , et quel poete !!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ****** je suis daccord avec toi!...
> 
> J'ai toujours eu horreur de cette hierarchisation. L'Art est un des seuls domains de l'Humain qui ne peut être hierarchisé, ou alors on sort de la forme artisitique de telle ou telle expression (shows tv culcul types star academie), mais là ça n'a plus rien à voir. C'est à dire que Leo Ferré et nolwenn machin ne font pas la même chose. Ce n'est même pas une question de discours, de sensibilité ou ce que tu veux, mais carrement l'outil qui diffère, et bien sûr l'intention



Tout dans "la vie" est hiérarchisé, et si on aime pas le terme, un peu trop sectaire, on peut dire alors que tout est catégorisé. Alors, que ce soit l'art ou autre chose...

C'est d'ailleurs très humain de faire ça, notre cerveau aime les 'tits tiroirs  

Désolé, la chanson francophone ne sera jamais pour moi du grand art. Mais totalement en accord avec  Bob, quand il dit qu'on analyse, quand on s,est attaché au départ à un artiste qui nous avait épaté, et qui tout à coup, nous déçoit - de là le bar, le bon verre devant des potes, on refait le monde, sachant qu'en fait, on ne fait que passer un bon moment.

Par contre, ça ne veut absolument pas dire que Bénabar ne fera pas mieux, peut-être même beaucoup mieux au prochain! Dire tout de go "Il est maintenant de la merde", c'est assez destructif.

---

J'ai fait mon petit exercice, car cette discussion est intéressante pour moi, la chanson francophone me suit depuis ma naissance - en bonne québécoise que je suis, tout le monde chante dans une bonne majorité de familles de chez nous  - et j'ai écouté d'une traite un disque de Bénabar et celui de Pierre Lapointe - je sais que vous ne connaissez pas, mais c'est dans la même veine que Bénabar, nouvelle chanson francophone, un peu plus jeune, mais en mieux à tous les niveaux, musique, écriture, originalité, intelligence du propos...

C'est après l'écoute de Lapointe que j'ai vu que Bénabar ne me convenait pas trop. Mes tripes n'ont absolument pas réagis, alors que pour Lapointe, je vibrais réellement. 

On aime ou pas.

Bref, c'est certainement pas de la merde, mais c'est archi léger, et... un peu ennnuyant. Même très. En tout cas, avec Bénabar, je baillais. En spectacle, ça doit être tout autre.


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tout dans "la vie" est hiérarchisé, et si on aime pas le terme, un peu trop sectaire, on peut dire alors que tout est catégorisé. Alors, que ce soit l'art ou autre chose...
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs très humain de faire ça, notre cerveau aime les 'tits tiroirs
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas dis qu'il ne pouvait pas y avoir d'artistes mineurs ou d'artistes majeurs au sein d'un même mode d'expression. Je ne pense pas par contre qu'un art puisse être qualifié de mineur ou de majeur par rapport à un autre. Je ne pense pas que la chanson soit un art mineur, je pense par contre que l'industrie du disque l'a floué à n'en faire plus qu'un rendement financier et rien d'autre. Que Van gogh se vende des millions ne fait pas de lui un moin bon peintre.
Ou alors faut-il revenir à une définition de l'Art plus restrictive. Considérer que l'oeuvre reproduite (chansons, films, livres) ne peut pas être de l'art à l'inverse de l'oeuvre unique.Humm? Pas convaincant...

Par contre, pour ce qui est de Bénabar, je le trouve bien en phase avec l'époque, sans remue ménage, dans l'acceptation et le silence...sans vague, rien à voir avec Ferré par exemple.


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> yess
> 
> Moi aussi j'aime bien ma signature...mais elle est pas de moi !
> Je n'ai fais que la relever sur un mur !



J'aime bien aussi :
Moins de culture, plus de dictature


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien aussi :
> Moins de culture, plus de dictature


Ah les anars...

Allez Kdo


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> " La musique c'est peut-être la seule branche artistique
> où il y a des mecs capables de voter à droite "
> !


hein? tu consideres que la littérature, la poésie, la peinture, le cinema ne sont pas des branches artistiques alors?
Pasque des artistes de droite,...y'en a tout un bottin si je me penche sur l'histoire de l'art...ou meme l'époque contemporaine.


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hein? tu consideres que la littérature, la poésie, la peinture, le cinema ne sont pas des branches artistiques alors?
> Pasque des artistes de droite,...y'en a tout un bottin si je me penche sur l'histoire de l'art...ou meme l'époque contemporaine.


meuh non, c'étais juste pour citer ce grand artiste qu'est Didier Super, même si on trouve des personnes qui s'affiche de droite dans les autres branches tistiks, il reste que la chanson est un milieux ont l'on hésite moins qu'ailleurs à afficher ses opinions politique voire à s'afficher avec des politiques.


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, c'étais juste pour citer ce grand artiste qu'est Didier Super, même si on trouve des personnes qui s'affiche de droite dans les autres branches tistiks, il reste que la chanson est un milieux ont l'on hésite moins qu'ailleurs à afficher ses opinions politique voire à s'afficher avec des politiques.


 moi je dirais que c'est les presentateur télé le pire mais bon.Est-ce vraiment des artistes??!! :mouais:


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Benabar, un vrai artiste.


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais que c'est les presentateur télé le pire mais bon.Est-ce vraiment des artistes??!! :mouais:


diificile question....- c'est quoi un artiste? ..car apres tout ils créeent un spectacle, ont un public...;en tout cas ils s'entendent comme tels...malheureusement.


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> diificile question....- c'est quoi un artiste? ..car apres tout ils créeent un spectacle, ont un public...;en tout cas ils s'entendent comme tels...malheureusement.



Est communément appelée artiste toute personne exerçant l'un des métiers ou activités suivants :
peintre
plasticien
dessinateur
sculpteur
musicien
réalisateur
photographe
danseur
écrivain
Sont aussi quelquefois catégorisés artistes les architectes et les acteurs.



Source :wikipédia.



*> artiste*
(nom commun)
 Personne qui exerce un des beaux-arts.*&#8226;* Acteur, actrice, interprète.*&#8226;*  [adjectif] Qui a lesentiment, le goût des arts. 



Source Dictionnaire


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, c'étais juste pour citer ce grand artiste qu'est Didier Super, même si on trouve des personnes qui s'affiche de droite dans les autres branches tistiks, il reste que la chanson est un milieux ont l'on hésite moins qu'ailleurs à afficher ses opinions politique voire à s'afficher avec des politiques.



moué.;disons que les chanteurs sont plus populaires que les architectes alors forcément on les remarque plus, mais quand tu vois les comités de soutien de chirac par exemple t'as des artistes de tous milieux...tous horizons...mais leur soutien médiatique est moins payant puisqu'ils sont moins populaires voire parfois totalement inconnus du grand public.


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Est communément appelée artiste toute personne exerçant l'un des métiers ou activités suivants :
> peintre
> plasticien
> dessinateur
> ...


n'empeche , les présentateurs télés un peu a la maniere des artistes de cirque, des bateleurs de foules , des comiques sont aussi des sortes d''acteurs'.
Des mecs comme arthur ou delarue n'hésitent pas a dire qu'ils sont des artistes en tout cas...


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche , les présentateurs télés un peu a la maniere des artistes de cirque, des bateleurs de foules , des comiques sont aussi des sortes d''acteurs'.
> Des mecs comme arthur ou delarue n'hésitent pas a dire qu'ils sont des artistes en tout cas...


 ha oui oui ils jouent de toute évidence tres bien.En ce qui les concernent eux, c'est difficile d'être aussi c** en vrai...
Don ils doivent forcément jouer la comédie....
Quoique.


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moué.;disons que les chanteurs sont plus populaires que les architectes alors forcément on les remarque plus, mais quand tu vois les comités de soutien de chirac par exemple t'as des artistes de tous milieux...tous horizons...mais leur soutien médiatique est moins payant puisqu'ils sont moins populaires voire parfois totalement inconnus du grand public.


ça dépend, tiens, regarde yves duteil...line renaud...c'est pas populaire ? Je dirais que le but des politiciens est même de trouver les + populaires pour s'afficher avec. regarde comment sarko réagit depuis quelques semaines, cherche à trouver une crédibilité, un soutien dans le milieu artistique. Un artiste meconnu ne les interesse pas vraiment, du moins je crois.


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, tiens, regarde yves duteil...line renaud...c'est pas populaire ? Je dirais que le but des politiciens est même de trouver les + populaires pour s'afficher avec. regarde comment sarko réagit depuis quelques semaines, cherche à trouver une crédibilité, un soutien dans le milieu artistique. Un artiste meconnu ne les interesse pas vraiment, du moins je crois.


je pense aussi.A croire qu'ils n'ont de relation que pour le profit....Désespérant....
Mais ca marche aussi dans l'autre sens.D'autre artiste s'opposent a des politiciens dans le but de recueillir un publique plus large aussi. ( c.f: certains contre sarko par exemple....) :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Un artiste peut-il s'engager publiquement, en dehors de son oeuvre, sans pour autant créer un effet de publicité pour lui même comme ce pour quoi il s'engage (et donc, de récupération de notoriété) ?

La "pureté" des intentions peut-elle être considérée comme suffisante pour excuser cette publicité gratuite ?

Notre réponse à ces deux questions dépend-elle de notre sympathie pour l'artiste en question ou ce pour quoi il s'engage ?

_Edit : Oups, espérons que personne n'a rien vu..._


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un artiste peut-il s'engager publiquement, en dehors de son oeuvre, sans pour autant créer un effet de publicité pour lui même comme ce pour quoi il s'engage (et donc, de récupération de notoriété) ?
> 
> La "pureté" des intentions peut-elle être considérée comme suffisante pour excuser cette publicité gratuite ?
> 
> ...


 tant de question sans réponse...
Est ce qu'on va y répondre un jour??
Est- ce que ca interresse vraiment quelqu'un?
Est-ce que moliere est mort sur scene? :mouais:
Moi aussi j'peux poser plein de question pour mettre tout le monde dans le doute !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> tant de question sans réponse...
> Est ce qu'on va y répondre un jour??
> Est- ce que ca interresse vraiment quelqu'un?
> Est-ce que moliere est mort sur scene? :mouais:
> Moi aussi j'peux poser plein de question pour mettre tout le monde dans le doute !!


Mais la question et le cheminement de sa réponse ne sont-ils pas plus interressants que la réponse elle même ?

Qui suis-je pour imposer ici mes réponses ?

Réfléchis, petit scarabé, et trouve tes propres réponses.


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais la question et le cheminement de sa réponse ne sont-ils pas plus interressants que la réponse elle même ?
> 
> Qui suis-je pour imposer ici mes réponses ?
> 
> Réfléchis, petit scarabé, et trouve tes propres réponses.


bon c'est bon j'me range .... 
C'est bien les kepon ca....


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un artiste peut-il s'engager publiquement, en dehors de son oeuvre, sans pour autant créer un effet de publicité pour lui même comme ce pour quoi il s'engage (et donc, de récupération de notoriété) ?
> 
> La "pureté" des intentions peut-elle être considérée comme suffisante pour excuser cette publicité gratuite ?
> 
> ...


Un artiste est il crédible pour parler de politique?
Que pense joey star du déficit public par exemple? Luc besson des politiques de traitement du chomage à adopter? Du probleme des retraites? du bio-pouvoir?
Les artistes sont les personnes les plus égocentriques du monde et les moins altruistes qu'on puisse trouver.Les artistes ne sont pas des philosophes,ni des chercheurs, ni la plupart du temps des penseurs, ce sont des divertisseurs- qu'ils se cantonnent a leur role, sans quoi ils finissent toujours par se ridiculiser dans des propos bien démagos style café du commerce
Les artistes au pouvoir, ça donne des drames...Adolf Hitler par exemple.
De mémoire , je ne retrouve aucun grand politique qui fut un artiste valable...ce sont deux libidos, deux initiations à la vie, à la societé par trop différentes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Un artiste est il crédible pour parler de politique?


Pas plus que toi, moi ou ma concierge.
Il peut éventuellement avoir des choses interressante à dire, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que ce soit un artiste.
On peut éventuellement penser qu'un artiste, de part sa création artistique, a un peu plus pensé le monde que monsieur tout le monde - mais c'est une conception un peu archaïque de l'art et de l'artiste, très loin des estampillés "artistes" d'aujourd'hui.


			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> Que pense joey star...


???


			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> Les artistes sont les personnes les plus égocentriques du monde et les moins altruistes qu'on puisse trouver.Les artistes ne sont pas des philosophes,ni des chercheurs, ni la plupart du temps des penseurs, ce sont des divertisseurs- qu'ils se cantonnent a leur role, sans quoi ils finissent toujours par se ridiculiser dans des propos bien démagos style café du commerce


Là encore, peut-être un problème de définition de l'art et des artistes un peu vite confondus avec l'image et les médiatisés de nos jours...
Sinon, peut-on être un artiste sans un égo surdimensionné ?
Un gentil serviable peut-il créer une véritable oeuvre artistique ?
Plus le temps passe et plus je pense que non.


			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> Les artistes au pouvoir, ça donne des drames...Adolf Hitler par exemple.


Tu ne peux pas t'en empêcher, pas vrai ?
T'es vraiment un cas, reineman.
Tu ne voudrais pas nous faire croire que tu es un artiste ?


			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> De mémoire , je ne retrouve aucun grand politique qui fut un artiste valable...ce sont deux libidos, deux initiations à la vie, à la societé par trop différentes.


Ben, et Giscard ???
Il ne jouait pas de l'accordéon à la télé Giscard ???
Le pauvre, à dix ans près, la télé l'estampillait "artiste" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> De mémoire , je ne retrouve aucun grand politique qui fut un artiste valable...ce sont deux libidos, deux initiations à la vie, à la societé par trop différentes.


Ben si ! Y'a eu Ronald Reagan...  Ouais bon.. moi aussi j'ai le droit de dire des conneries... pfffff


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Un artiste est il crédible pour parler de politique?
> Que pense joey star du déficit public par exemple?



je crois qu'il s'est clairement exprimé sur ce point: il y a beaucoup trop de fonctionnaires (de police, s'entend) en France


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Là encore, peut-être un problème de définition de l'art et des artistes un peu vite confondus avec l'image et les médiatisés de nos jours...
> Sinon, peut-on être un artiste sans un égo surdimensionné ?
> Un gentil serviable peut-il créer une véritable oeuvre artistique ?
> Plus le temps passe et plus je pense que non.



Voila, donc tu viens de dire qu'un artiste c'est quelqu'un qui a un égo surdimensionné,et qui n'est pas un 'gentil serviable'.Exactement le contraire de ce que doit etre un politique, avant tout préocupé de bien public.
C'est exactement ce que je dis.


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ! Y'a eu Ronald Reagan...  Ouais bon.. moi aussi j'ai le droit de dire des conneries... pfffff


pis Arnold aussi !
Coluche aura essayé...Dieudonné aussi !!!!

Mais lors des élections régionales de 2002 (!), il y a eu des listes CLEF dans plusieurs régions de France, ces listes se proposaientt de regroupés artistes, précaires et autres personnes de "bonnes" volontés afin de proposer une alternative aux politiques régionales...
J'ai retrouvé ça :
http://listes.rezo.net/archives/cip-idf/2003-12/msg00016.html

PS : Dis Backcat, t'es de haute patate ?


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ! Y'a eu Ronald Reagan...  Ouais bon.. moi aussi j'ai le droit de dire des conneries... pfffff



c'est pas si stupide...L'un des grands danger pour la démocratie, c'est que le politique se mette a faire l'artiste et vice-versa... un peu à la Néron...façon décadence romaine.C'est assez actuel comme débat...la spectacularisation du politique.
Le politique est du domaine du bien public et l'art du domaine du divertissement...les deux ne devrait pas s'entreméler.


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> pis Arnold aussi !
> Coluche aura essayé...Dieudonné aussi !!!!
> 
> Mais lors des élections régionales de 2002 (!), il y a eu des listes CLEF dans plusieurs régions de France, ces listes se proposaientt de regroupés artistes, précaires et autres personnes de "bonnes" volontés afin de proposer une alternative aux politiques régionales...


oauis ..je parle de grand politiques...tu me cites des premiers prix là!...


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis ..je parle de grand politiques...tu me cites des permiers prix là!...


pardon, je capte pas !
premiers prix ?????


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> pardon, je capte pas !
> premiers prix ?????


 des nazes quoi..un peu la marque casino comparé a la marque nike ( pour des habits bien sur.).


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> des nazes quoi..un peu la marque casino comparé a la marque nike ( pour des habits bien sur.).


D'accord, cependant je peux pas te laissé dire que Coluche est un naze...réecoute ses sketchs et ses chansons, elles sont plus que d'actualités...ce type était un visionnaire, pour Dieudo, j'ai un doute, pseudo-clone de Coluche, mais vrai raciste...mais bon il y a 10 ans sa blague avec ail srael aurait fait pleuré de rire, aujourd'hui, elle choque, pourtant....réecouton Desproges et ses blagues sur les juifs...aujourd'hui, on lui ferrait le même procés qu'a Dieudo.

L'humour ne fait plus rire aujourd'hui...


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, cependant je peux pas te laissé dire que Coluche est un naze...réecoute ses sketchs et ses chansons, elles sont plus que d'actualités...ce type était un visionnaire, pour Dieudo, j'ai un doute, pseudo-clone de Coluche, mais vrai raciste...mais bon il y a 10 ans sa blague avec ail srael aurait fait pleuré de rire, aujourd'hui, elle choque, pourtant....réecouton Desproges et ses blagues sur les juifs...aujourd'hui, on lui ferrait le même procés qu'a Dieudo.
> 
> L'humour ne fait plus rire aujourd'hui...


 Hééééé mais j'ai rien dit moi......Je me contente de traduire ce que tu n'a pas compris......
Tu ferais mieux de me remercier de t'avoir expliquer...Ca veut pas dire que je suis d'accord avec lui ou pas d'accord!!!!
J'adore coluche en plus!


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, cependant je peux pas te laissé dire que Coluche est un naze...réecoute ses sketchs et ses chansons, elles sont plus que d'actualités...ce type était un visionnaire, pour Dieudo, j'ai un doute, pseudo-clone de Coluche, mais vrai raciste...mais bon il y a 10 ans sa blague avec ail srael aurait fait pleuré de rire, aujourd'hui, elle choque, pourtant....réecouton Desproges et ses blagues sur les juifs...aujourd'hui, on lui ferrait le même procés qu'a Dieudo.
> 
> L'humour ne fait plus rire aujourd'hui...


 c'est un autre débat!...sauf que desproges tient ses propos dans le contexte de la scene, lieu de fiction et de théatralité ou toutes les impostures sont permises , pas Barboné qui lui ne marque aucune distance entre la scene et la salle...
bref.
Coluche visionnaire? en quoi?
j'ai du mal a me nourrir de sa reflexion sur les grands problemes du monde contemporain...la mort de dieu, le materialisme,la bioéthique, l'écologie, la mondialisation...et caetera...
Faut arreter les idoles.
je vois pas en quoi c'est un visionnaire...


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est un autre débat!...sauf que desproges tient ses propos dans le contexte de la scene, lieu de fiction et de théatralité ou toutes les impostures sont permises , pas Barboné qui lui ne marque aucune distance entre la scene et la salle...
> bref.
> Coluche visionnaire? en quoi?
> j'ai du mal a me nourrir de sa reflexion sur les grands problemes du monde contemporain...la mort de dieu, le materialisme,la bioéthique, l'écologie, la mondialisation...et caetera...
> ...


les gens qui creve dans la rue tout les jours....Si ca c'est pas un probleme du monde comtemporain...Une honte meme alors que d'autres gaspille a tout va???
Il a bien plus servit que tout ceux qui se sont contenté de reflechir!


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas si stupide...L'un des grands danger pour la démocratie, c'est que le politique se mette a faire l'artiste et vice-versa... un peu à la Néron...façon décadence romaine.C'est assez actuel comme débat...la spectacularisation du politique.
> Le politique est du domaine du bien public et l'art du domaine du divertissement...les deux ne devrait pas s'entreméler.



C'est quand-même extrêmement simpliste, ça. Je ne vois pas en quoi un artiste serait moins (ni plus) à même de faire un bon politicien qu'un avocat, un chef d'entreprise, un cheminot ou un enseignant. C'est pas parce qu'il est artiste qu'il "spéctacularisera" plus (ni moins) son action qu'un autre politicien. Quand au fait qu'il risque de ne pas avoir les compétences dans tel domaine pointu, on peut le reprocher à n'importe quel autre, et de toute façon, c'est illusoire d'attendre d'un politique qu'il sache tout.

Sinon, moi aussi les musiciens qui s'engagent, et pire, qui le font en parole me brèquent sévèrement les bolloques. Mais c'est pas pour autant que je voudrais isoler le monde de l'art de celui de la politique. Est-ce qu'il te viendrait à l'idée d'isoler le monde de la médecine, du droit, du travail ouvrier, de la finance ou autre de la politique ?


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, cependant je peux pas te laissé dire que Coluche est un naze...réecoute ses sketchs et ses chansons, elles sont plus que d'actualités...ce type était un visionnaire, pour Dieudo, j'ai un doute, pseudo-clone de Coluche, mais vrai raciste...mais bon il y a 10 ans sa blague avec ail srael aurait fait pleuré de rire, aujourd'hui, elle choque, pourtant....réecouton Desproges et ses blagues sur les juifs...aujourd'hui, on lui ferrait le même procés qu'a Dieudo.
> 
> L'humour ne fait plus rire aujourd'hui...


Quand a t-on vu des artistes s'opposer au pouvoir en place pour la dernière fois. Bien au contraire!De toute manière ils ne savent pas y faire. Les politiciens aujourd'hui coome hier sont des showmen,des artistes quoi. On peut aller les voir faire salle comble au Zenith, sur un yacht à st trop'. Ils ont compris que tout passe par l'image, une campagne se gagne sur l'image, on vote pour le plus beau, le plus grand, le plus ce qu'on veut. Le danger des artistes qui font de la politique - ou qui seulement prennent position -  c'est justement qu'ils floutent la fonction politique. Il suffit de les écouter pour comprendre qu'iils n'ont rien à dire le plus souvent.


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> les gens qui creve dans la rue tout les jours....Si ca c'est pas un probleme du monde comtemporain...Une honte meme alors que d'autres gaspille a tout va???
> Il a bien plus servit que tout ceux qui se sont contenté de reflechir!



En quoi c'est visionnaire?
je critique pas son action, loin de là, la charité envers les plus démunis, mais il est pas le seul à a voir inventé ça.on pourrait parler de l'abbé pierre..et catera...
c'est pas de ça dont je parle...


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> En quoi c'est visionnaire?
> je critique pas son action, loin de là, la charité envers les plus démunis, mais il est pas le seul à a voir inventé ça.on pourrait parler de l'abbé pierre..et catera...
> c'est pas de ça dont je parle...


en quoi c'est visionnaire???Mais tout est la... L'action est non pas l'eternel reflexion...
L'abbé pierre c'est pareil.Et tout ces gens la aussi!
 mais si tu parlais pas de ca alors autant pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Voila, donc tu viens de dire qu'un artiste c'est quelqu'un qui a un égo surdimensionné,et qui n'est pas un 'gentil serviable'.Exactement le contraire de ce que doit etre un politique, avant tout préocupé de bien public.
> C'est exactement ce que je dis.


Oui
et non.
Les "gentils et serviables" en politique vont rarement au-delà du colleur d'affiche.
L'égo des politiques vaut bien celui des "artistes".

Je ne redirais pas ce qu'a dit lupus, 
je ne réécrirais pas le début de mon précédent post,
Mais si tu le fais, tu verras que nous ne sommes pas entièrement d'accord.


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est un autre débat!...sauf que desproges tient ses propos dans le contexte de la scene, lieu de fiction et de théatralité ou toutes les impostures sont permises , pas Barboné qui lui ne marque aucune distance entre la scene et la salle...
> bref.
> Coluche visionnaire? en quoi?
> j'ai du mal a me nourrir de sa reflexion sur les grands problemes du monde contemporain...la mort de dieu, le materialisme,la bioéthique, l'écologie, la mondialisation...et caetera...
> ...


je suis à la bourre pour repondre, d'autres l'auront fait pour moi...mais la vision de Coluche, c'est que rien ne change, que les discours sont tjs aussi gluant...les "Restos" ont étè récupérés et Coluche est mort tué par un poids lourd un dimanche....
J'ai tjs aimé que la chanson et la politique se mélange, je n'ai pas l'impression que le message se floute...qd j'entends les ex zebda ou les svinkels ou les mickey 3d sur scéne balancer des petites phrases politiques, je me dis que ça fait du bien que c'est à l'artiste de réveiller les foules. Bien sur d'autres diront que ce n'est pas le lieu, ni l'endroit que les gens vont dans un concert pas dans un meeting...ouais, d'accord, mais l'art doit empêcher les consciences de s'éteindre pas les préparer à acheter du coca.
Non ?


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand-même extrêmement simpliste, ça. Je ne vois pas en quoi un artiste serait moins (ni plus) à même de faire un bon politicien qu'un avocat, un chef d'entreprise, un cheminot ou un enseignant. C'est pas parce qu'il est artiste qu'il "spéctacularisera" plus (ni moins) son action qu'un autre politicien. Quand au fait qu'il risque de ne pas avoir les compétences dans tel domaine pointu, on peut le reprocher à n'importe quel autre, et de toute façon, c'est illusoire d'attendre d'un politique qu'il sache tout.
> 
> Sinon, moi aussi les musiciens qui s'engagent, et pire, qui le font en parole me brèquent sévèrement les bolloques. Mais c'est pas pour autant que je voudrais isoler le monde de l'art de celui de la politique. Est-ce qu'il te viendrait à l'idée d'isoler le monde de la médecine, du droit, du travail ouvrier, de la finance ou autre de la politique ?



et pourtant...ça me rapelle un cours de grec...
Pour Les grecs, inventeurs du théatre, etre acteur était du dernier paria et ça n'avait rien de noble.On considerait que monter sur scene, et incarner une autre vie que la sienne, c'était la marque d'une sorte de 'débilité' (au sens de faiblesse) morale...et puis les acteurs sont devenus de plus en plus renommés et de plus en plus reverés jusqu'a l'apothéose de la rome antique.c'est interessant comme vision des choses je trouve.
Aristote parle des artistes comme de gens frappés par une 'maladie sublime'..mais maladie tout de meme...
Moi je pense que l'artiste est à-priori 'coupable'...que c'est une sorte d'enfant qui refuse d'etre un homme ( je parle des artistes, hein...pas des philosophes, ni des penseurs), qui place comme principe de base de son plaisir la réalisation de ses désirs.
Or en démocratie, on accorde pas le droit de vote en dessous de dix huit ans.
Apres je dis pas qu'il faut interdire aux artistes d'exprimer leur opinions sur tout ce que tu veux, je dis juste que notre societé a un peu trop tendance à réverer leur parole.
L'artiste bénéficie d'une sympathie publique a-priori, jamais le politique.
Pourquoi?
on est encore dans le mythe de 'l'artiste mercurial' selon moi...l'artiste messager des Dieux qui aurait à délivrer au monde une vision lumineuse, ou de l'artiste porte-voix du bon peuple baté...l'artiste avec des antennes qui capterait ce que les autres ne captent pas.Bref, une vision héritée de la renaissance.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ...
> mais si tu parlais pas de ca alors _autant pour moi_ !


*au temps !!!* b****l !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant...ça me rapelle un cours de grec...
> Pour Les grecs, inventeurs du théatre, etre acteur était du dernier paria et ça n'avait rien de noble.On considerait que monter sur scene, et incarner une autre vie que la sienne, c'était la marque d'une sorte de 'débilité' (au sens de faiblesse) morale...et puis les acteurs sont devenus de plus en plus renommés et de plus en plus reverés jusqu'a l'apothéose de la rome antique.c'est interessant comme vision des choses je trouve.
> Aristote parle des artistes comme de gens frappés par une 'maladie sublime'..mais maladie tout de meme...
> Moi je pense que l'artiste est à-priori 'coupable'...que c'est une sorte d'enfant qui refuse d'etre un homme ( je parle des artistes, hein...pas des philosophes, ni des penseurs), qui place comme principe de base de son plaisir la réalisation de ses désirs.
> ...


Pouvez dire ce que vous voulez, mais ça, c'est intéressant.


----------



## reineman (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> et non.
> Les "gentils et serviables" en politique vont rarement au-delà du colleur d'affiche.
> L'égo des politiques vaut bien celui des "artistes".
> .


 Là je te trouve démago...
je suis pas du tout sur de ça...je pense qu'etre un politique, c'est un vrai travail et ça réclame des qualités assez énormes de rigueur, d'interessement a la vie publique, et au sort commun pour de biens maigres rétributions.
Un députe de province ça bosse quand meme quatorze heures sur vingt quatre, parfois plus...un ministre d'état ca reste a son bureau jusqu'a vingt deux heures souvent...
si t'as vraiment un égo démesuré, je te conseille pas de te lancer dans la politique.tu vas gagner des clopinettes ( par rapport au cursus ) et trimer comme un chien et au mieux, si tu deviens celebre, te faire passer pour un con aux guignols.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant...ça me rapelle un cours de grec...
> Pour Les grecs, inventeurs du théatre, etre acteur était du dernier paria et ça n'avait rien de noble.On considerait que monter sur scene, et incarner une autre vie que la sienne, c'était la marque d'une sorte de 'débilité' (au sens de faiblesse) morale...et puis les acteurs sont devenus de plus en plus renommés et de plus en plus reverés jusqu'a l'apothéose de la rome antique.c'est interessant comme vision des choses je trouve.
> Aristote parle des artistes comme de gens frappés par une 'maladie sublime'..mais maladie tout de meme...
> Moi je pense que l'artiste est à-priori 'coupable'...que c'est une sorte d'enfant qui refuse d'etre un homme ( je parle des artistes, hein...pas des philosophes, ni des penseurs), qui place comme principe de base de son plaisir la réalisation de ses désirs.
> ...



Non, c'est pas inintéressant ce que tu dis.

Cela dit, il y a deux choses à accepter dans ton post, et que justement, je n'accepte pas :

L'artiste, un enfant ? Beau raccourci, mais je pense pas que la création interdise la maturité.

L'artiste, un messager dans la culture actuelle. Pas pour moi, en tout cas, et pas pour tout le monde, je pense. Et au vu de la vacuité politique ou philosophique (qui n'est pas celle que je regrette le plus) de la production artistique, toutes époques et tous arts confondus, ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas.


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant...ça me rapelle un cours de grec...
> Pour Les grecs, inventeurs du théatre, etre acteur était du dernier paria et ça n'avait rien de noble.On considerait que monter sur scene, et incarner une autre vie que la sienne, c'était la marque d'une sorte de 'débilité' (au sens de faiblesse) morale...et puis les acteurs sont devenus de plus en plus renommés et de plus en plus reverés jusqu'a l'apothéose de la rome antique.c'est interessant comme vision des choses je trouve.
> Aristote parle des artistes comme de gens frappés par une 'maladie sublime'..mais maladie tout de meme...
> Moi je pense que l'artiste est à-priori 'coupable'...que c'est une sorte d'enfant qui refuse d'etre un homme ( je parle des artistes, hein...pas des philosophes, ni des penseurs), qui place comme principe de base de son plaisir la réalisation de ses désirs.
> ...



les grecs consideraient que le comble du ridicule c'etait de parcourir la citée en pretendant avoir des "reponses". Ca me fait un peu penser à nos hommes politiques parcourant nos campagnes les veilles d'elections


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Là je te trouve démago...
> je suis pas du tout sur de ça...je pense qu'etre un politique, c'est un vrai travail et ça réclame des qualités assez énormes de rigueur, d'interessement a la vie publique, et au sort commun pour de biens maigres rétributions.
> Un députe de province ça bosse quand meme quatorze heures sur vingt quatre, parfois plus...un ministre d'état ca reste a son bureau jusqu'a vingt deux heures souvent...
> si t'as vraiment un égo démesuré, je te conseille pas de te lancer dans la politique.tu vas gagner des clopinettes ( par rapport au cursus ) et trimer comme un chien et au mieux, si tu deviens celebre, te faire passer pour un con aux guignols.


Bon, ok, j'ai un peu généralisé.
Je souhaiterais que tous les politiques soient ce que tu décris en début de post, et certains le sont sans doute, mais j'ai peur qu'à une certaine démagogie, tu répondes par un certain angélisme...
Je pense que la notion de bien public est inversement proportionnelle à l'ambition/égo/goût du pouvoir et qu'on trouve souvent les vrais désintéressés plus proches de la base que du haut des appareils.
Mais, là encore, oui, c'est une généralisation à laquelle il y a des exceptions (je ne cite personne pour éviter les débats débiles du style, "ah non, lui je ne l'aime pas" )


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais, là encore, oui, c'est une généralisation à laquelle il y a des exceptions (je ne cite personne pour éviter les débats débiles du style, "ah non, lui je ne l'aime pas" )



Je vois parfaitement à qui tu penses. Et je peux te dire que je ne l'aime pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vois parfaitement à qui tu penses. Et je peux te dire que je ne l'aime pas


Pas de politique, m**** !!! pffff


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> je suis à la bourre pour repondre, d'autres l'auront fait pour moi...mais la vision de Coluche, c'est que rien ne change, que les discours sont tjs aussi gluant...les "Restos" ont étè récupérés et Coluche est mort tué par un poids lourd un dimanche....
> J'ai tjs aimé que la chanson et la politique se mélange, je n'ai pas l'impression que le message se floute...qd j'entends les ex zebda ou les svinkels ou les mickey 3d sur scéne balancer des petites phrases politiques, je me dis que ça fait du bien que c'est à l'artiste de réveiller les foules. Bien sur d'autres diront que ce n'est pas le lieu, ni l'endroit que les gens vont dans un concert pas dans un meeting...ouais, d'accord, mais l'art doit empêcher les consciences de s'éteindre pas les préparer à acheter du coca.
> Non ?



Oui...

Mais bon.

Perso, j'en peux plus des groupes engagés. Ils plombent la chanson et le rock français. Toujours les mêmes choses sur le libéralisme, sur Bush, sur Sarkozy, sur la paix dans le monde... Je suis pas en désaccord, mais ces clichés me gonflent, grave ! Ils pourraient aller plus loin, approfondir, tout ça, mais mieux vaut pas, en fait.

Tiens, l'autre jour, j'ai vu un groupe totalement caricaturale dans le genre. Un groupe local, à Bourgoin-Jallieu, style métal punk. Déjà musicalement, c'était chiant de cliché, mais alors niveau parole, on a touché le fond. Il a dénoncé le système au premier couplet, puis au suivant, fait rimer écologie et économie (j'ai quitté la fosse à ce moment-là) et puis trois chansons plus tard, bombe avec tombe (j'ai quitté la salle). Trop pénible, vraiment.

Heureusement, c'était pas la tête d'affiche, et les Washington Dead Cats ont sauvé le concert. Entre les Blues Brother et les Cramps, dans la langue d'Elvis, ouf ! Rien pané aux paroles, à part celles que le chanteur faisait répéter au public, mais tant mieux. Au moins, j'ai dansé


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

Le probleme des chanteurs engagés c'est qu'ils réagissent toujours en terme de droite et gauche, vision qui pour moi est complètement absurde et simpliste.Leurs analyses souvent vaseuses ne font qu'ajouter à la depreciation de l'Idée politique. 
Et je ne parle pas des soutiens "amicaux" type "voici mes amis pour la vie" qui vont vous dire combien je suis bat' le dimanche à velo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

Je n'en peux plus, dès que j'allume la radio, de tomber sur les comptines du Sieur Barnabé, le chantre de la vie de couple qui fleure bon la vaisselle pas faite et le panier à linge qui déborde... Que des thèmes qui me passionnent.
Les mecs sympas m'ennuient...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en peux plus, dès que j'allume la radio, de tomber sur les comptines du Sieur Barnabé, le chantre de la vie de couple qui fleure bon la vaisselle pas faite et le panier à linge qui déborde... Que des thèmes qui me passionnent.
> Les mecs sympas m'ennuient...



La vaisselle pas faite et le panier de linge qui déborde ?! Donc en plus d'être sympa, c'est le bordel chez lui ? T'as raison, Patoch, rien pour plaire, ce type.

Allez, remets les Ramones bien à fond. Au moins, Joey, il votait Reagan et Bush


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez, remets les Ramones bien à fond. Au moins, Joey, il votait Reagan et Bush


Il est mort d'un cancer des burnes. C'est bien fait! 
J'ai bien peur que l'aut' nase ne vive très vieux...


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

André Santini vien de sortir un recueil de blagues corses...c'est pas de la news ça?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> André Santini vien de sortir un recueil de blagues corses...c'est pas de la news ça?


Ca fait déjà un petit moment qu'il est sorti... Sinon, un cancer des burnes pour lui aussi! Et un!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez, remets les Ramones bien à fond.



*Les Ramones*
c'est rien que de l'opérette


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

> , le chantre de la vie de couple qui fleure bon la vaisselle pas faite et le panier à linge qui déborde... Que des thèmes qui me passionnent. Les mecs sympas m'ennuient...



 

Incroyables les mecs de ce pays-là  

La chanson qui fleure bon la vaisselle a toujours existée, et existera toujours. D'ailleurs, à bien y penser, c'est 90% de ce qui est écouté dans toute la sphère chansonnière.

Non?

Et alors, de faire partie du 10%, ça nous fait sentir comment fait (vraie question, parce que je ne suis pas une fan de la vaisselle...). 

Enfin... c'est pas les Français qui ont inventé ça, la chanson de ce type? Je parle de l'après 1950 hein? (Et pas besoin d'aller chercher dans les culottes de Charlemagne...  )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, mais il me semble que le Québec se pose vraiment comme la machine à laver la vaisselle de la chanson francophone...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait déjà un petit moment qu'il est sorti... Sinon, un cancer des burnes pour lui aussi! Et un!!!



*Et un cancer  des burnes pour Benabar*
et un pour Johnny
et un pour Goldman
et un pour Sardou
et un pour Patrick Fiori 
et un pour Lorie, ah merde non... pas possible...





:hein:


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait déjà un petit moment qu'il est sorti... Sinon, un cancer des burnes pour lui aussi! Et un!!!


Si même france info est en retard...p'tain.
Cela dit on a perdu le fil là non?


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les Ramones*
> c'est rien que de l'opérette



C'est nul, ce que tu dis. Y a pas de contrepèterie.


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *
> et un pour Lory, ah merde non... pas possible...:hein:*


*
Pas possible pas possible, pas si sûr oui *


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Si même france info est en retard...p'tain.
> Cela dit on a perdu le fil là non?


Et merci d'y avoir contribué... entre autres.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... c'est pas les Français qui ont inventé ça, la chanson de ce type? Je parle de l'après 1950 hein? (Et pas besoin d'aller chercher dans les culottes de Charlemagne...  )



Ah non ! Charlemagne, c'était l'école, les culottes, c'était Dagobert 

'Fin, bon. Ça fait un siècle que ce pays rate tout les coches en matière de musique. Je rejette pas tout, loin de là, mais depuis que Maurice Chevalier n'est plus à l'affiche à Broadway, on ne mène plus la danse...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais il me semble que le Québec se pose vraiment comme la machine à laver la vaisselle de la chanson francophone...



Heureusement, les Québequois ne font pas que de la chanteuse à voix élevée en lave-vaisselle. Ils ont aussi d'excellentes spécialités culinaires.


Nan, je déconnes  Sérieux, c'est pas en France qu'on verrait poindre un groupe comme Arcade Fire, par exemple.


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais il me semble que le Québec se pose vraiment comme la machine à laver la vaisselle de la chanson francophone...



Qui a dit le contraire?  C'est ce qu'on appelle réduction du répondant à son maximum...

---

Et pourtant, si on est #1 dans le moteur de la chose (je l'accorde) - because Celine et Natasha et nommez-les (qui n'ont jamais rien écrit pourtant) qui vendent beaucoup plus que tous les Bénabar de votre doux pays ... - la France reste tout de me même la plus grande "gagnante" dans le nombre, question vaisselle, bien sûr..

On est seulement 6 ou 7 millions qui "parlons" français, dans une mer de 400 millions d'anglophones... et de vos ché pus combien, 60 millions? Faut pas charrier.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

et quand on voit le _bruit_ que font certaines, on ne peut qu'être content de votre étendue démographique !

Je plaisante Caro... je plaisante !!!


(N'empêche que si j'étais Québécois, j'irais sûrement aussi m'exiler en Afrique...)



(Je décoooooonnnne !!!!! rooooo c'que t'es soupe-au-lait parfois !!! pffffff  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

> (N'empêche que si j'étais Québécois, j'irais sûrement aussi m'exiler en Afrique...)



Et OH! pour combien d'autres raisons... La fuite est un don de la vie...

---

La chanson est au Québec ce que le fromage est à la France.

Et je ne plaisante pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Euh... Ouais... fromage de tête, voix de tête... fromage de fête, voix de faits... fromage blanc, je préfère ne pas me prononcer !


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Et OH! pour combien d'autres raisons... La fuite est un don de la vie...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




de là à dire que vos chanteurs et chanteuses sont au bas mot 400 et sentent plus mauvais les uns que les autes, il n'y a qu'un pas que je m'interdirai de franchir


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ... et sentent plus mauvais les uns que les autes, il n'y a qu'un pas que je m'interdirai de franchir



Soyons honnêtes, certaines odeurs de fromages valent toutes les Natasha de la terre


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Malgré tout, je continue à préférer le Vieux-Lille


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Soyons honnêtes, certaines odeurs de fromages valent toutes les Natasha de la terre



J'ai pardonné au Québec toutes les Isabelle et Lara quand j'ai vu Julie Doiron en concert. C'est pas en France qu'on trouve des chanteuses comme ça.

Sinon, le fromage, j'aime bien, car ça ne salit pas trop de vaisselle


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, Lara n'est en rien Québécoise, elle est bel et bien... Belge, même si, de mémoire, elle a la nationalité canadienne. Elle a été reconnue comme chanteuse au Québec, et je me souviens de sa première apparition voilà 15 ans, mais dans sa manière, dans sa façon, dans son mouvement et tout dans sa voix sont tout sauf québécois.

Et ce n'est pas une question de peau, ou autre: Anthony Kavanagh est purement Québécois

---

Julie Doiron, je fais une recherche, merci du nom.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est pas une question de peau, ou autre: Anthony Kavanagh est purement Québécois



Oui, mais lui aussi s'est mis à la chanson :sick:


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Janvier 2006)

Plutôt: ne l'était-il avant?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Janvier 2006)

*La France n'est pas assez grande*
pour accueillir tous les chanteurs variété de la francopohonie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

_Réaction de chapi-chapo.
J'efface._


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La France n'est pas assez grande*
> pour accueillir tous les chanteurs variété de la francopohonie


 ou bien la france n'a pas assez de bon chanteur et espere trouver mieux allieurs....


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et bé...
> Pas de quoi être fier.



Ce n'est pas une question de fierté, car, à chacun sa place.

La variété musicale - chansons ou autre - a sa place dans l'univers du showbizz. Une trop grande place, à mon avis, au point d'en avoir mal au coeur, mais elle a sa place.

À ceux qui sont plus "qualifiés, plus brillants, plus engagés", je leur lève mon chapeau, car pour dépasser le stade "douce chanson française", il en faut des *******s au ventre pour y arriver.

En tout cas, actuellement, le Bénabar n'ira JAMAIS à la cheville d'une fabuleux Richard Desjardins. Personne, ni au Québec, ni en France, en tout cas, dans la sphère de la chanson francophone ne le dépasse.

D'ailleurs, à mon avis - qui en vaut pas grand chose  - il est LE meilleur de la chanson francophone des années 1990-2000.

Mais, malheur à vous, vous ne le comprennez pas - because l'accent.


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une question de fierté, car, à chacun sa place.
> 
> La variété musicale - chansons ou autre - a sa place dans l'univers du showbizz. Une trop grande place, à mon avis, au point d'en avoir mal au coeur, mais elle a sa place.
> 
> ...


lol le meilleur de la chanson francophone..Bon déja je pense que tu ne les connais pas tous si?
Puis quels sont les critères de ce choix.?
Talents musicaux, poêtiques?

:mouais:


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, à mon avis - qui en vaut pas grand chose  - il est LE meilleur de la chanson francophone des années 1990-2000.
> 
> Mais, malheur à vous, vous ne le comprennez pas - because l'accent.



ce qu'on peut entendre, des fois...

je doute que ton machin arrive à la cheville de ça

incontestablement le meilleur du meilleur :rateau:


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Puis quels sont les critères de ce choix.?




Comme souvent, celui de prendre un malin plaisir de parler de celui que personne ne connait.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ou bien la france n'a pas assez de bon chanteur et espere trouver mieux allieurs....



*Autre version bien plus plausible*
Les médias nous servent de la soupe formatée pour faire du chiffre d'affaire ne voyant plus la musique comme une expression ou un art mais comme un produit.
But de la man½uvre : créer de nouveaux besoins chez les consommateurs et les convaincre de la qualité des produits proposés.

Qui a parlé de conditionnement ?


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Autre version bien plus plausible*
> Les médias nous servent de la soupe formatée pour faire du chiffre d'affaire ne voyant plus la musique comme une expression ou un art mais comme un produit.
> But de la man½uvre : créer de nouveaux besoins chez les consommateurs et les convaincre de la qualité des produits proposés.



tu m'as l'air assez remonté contre le système, dis donc


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2006)

La chanson, sujet de passion intenses  En tout cas, c'est une des miennes. D'ailleurs, une de mes premières, durant ma courte vie.

Stef et Yvos... voici pourtant ce que j'avais dit:



> D'ailleurs, à mon avis - qui en vaut pas grand chose



Voici, tout de même:

Critères?  Sûrement les mêmes que les vôtres:

Musicaux, certainement, poétiques et écriture, bien sûr (et au même niveau, dans la chanson francophone), mais ce qui retiens l'attention concernant Desjardins, c'est pour "l'ensemble de son oeuvre", durant deux décennies.

C'est le temps qui a bien fait son oeuvre, dans son cas. Il a des dizaines de "tounes" à se jeter par terre, tellement c'est beau. 

Vous savez, quand on dit "beau" et qu'on a les yeux dans le vague assez longtemps au point de s'en rappeler au moment de fermer les yeux? Puis, le coeur qui bat plus vite, la joie de découvrir que l'artiste ne se répète pas trop, qu'il évolue, qu'il se dévoile? 

Jamais il ne m'a déçue.

Or, Bénabar ne m'a jamais fait cet effet. Pas de la merde, non, au contraire, mais dans le domaine du léger. On passe du bon temps avec lui, malgré l'ennui, après le CD complet, mais avec une bonne bière fraîche par 35 degrés Celsius, avec l'amoureux à côté et la mini qui coure dans le jardin, c'est pas de refus 

Bien sûr, Desjardins fait tout: musique, paroles, interprétation, et il est sur sa guiiiitarre lui-même. D'ailleurs, sa plus grande force, c'est l'interprétation des ses chansons. Quand on dit qu'il les vit, ce ne sont pas de vains mots. Il est "ses" chansons.

À nous rappeler quelqu'un d'autre 

Tout comme lui, d'ailleurs, il vient de raccrocher sa guitare, au sommet de sa gloire, pour s'occuper des forêts québécoises... La musique n'est pas TOUTE sa vie.

---

Nenon, je ne connais pas tout, c'était une remarque bien ridicule et inutile, à mon avis.


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> La chanson, sujet de passion intenses  En tout cas, c'est une des miennes. D'ailleurs, une de mes premières, durant ma courte vie.
> 
> Stef et Yvos... voici pourtant ce que j'avais dit:
> 
> ...


 bucheron et ariste.Non non non ce n'est pas incompatible!!! 

Bon bref !!Sinon on est parti pour un terrain un peu glissant et de tout facon tu n'es pas objective dans se que tu dis.Pas plus que moi ou qulqu'un d'autre d'ailleur.Ce qui te fais aimer un artiste, ce n'est pas parce qu'il est le meilleur musicien du monde et le plus grand poete et le plus grand arrangeur....etc....Mais bien ce qu'il te fais passer comme émotion a toi personnellement!..Ton voisin le detestera sans doute.
Aucun artiste au monde n'a jamais fait l'unanimité. (sauf johnny:love.
Donc pensons plus a vouloir faire découvir les artistes aux autres.Qu'ils plaisent ou non, le but n'est pas la.Le but c'est la culture. Le but ce n'estpas de prcher pour une idole ou quoi mais bien de partarger sa culture avec las autres et non d'essayer de les convaincre.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Une bonne chanson, c'est une qui me trotte dans la tête, qui me fait rire ou pleurer, me donne envie de taper du pied.
Une bonne chanson, ça se massacre sous la douche, du savon plein la bouche,
Une bonne chanson...

Après, quand on inteclectualise, on se dit parfois qu'une bonne chanson peut être une chanson très c**, basée sur deux accords (mal joués) avec des rimes idiotes (et même, pourquoi pas, économie avec démocratie), un truc bancal, un truc de palmé de la musique, même un produit calibré pour la masse des fois, un truc sûrement  vomi par tous ceux qui n'ont pas acheté un disque depuis la mort de Brassens (qui en faisait des bonnes chansons, le bougre)...
Mais un truc qui vous trotte dans la tête.

Ma bonne chanson du jour, celle qui me fait voir ce mercredi en violons tristes et voix monocordes :
"Qui veut ouïr chanson,
chansonette nouvelle, chante rossignolet,
qui veut ouïr chanson, chansonnette nouvelle
c'est d'un jeune garçon (entrée en jeu de la seconde voix, féminine, d'une absolue tristesse) et d'une demoiselle..."


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Tout ça c'est bien beau mais ça vaut pas du Fragson...du Théodore botrel ou du alibert, voire du mayol!
De la zique bien roots de 1906...avec roulement de 'R' et un gugusse qui présente le disque en trébuchant sur le pied de micro
http://www.chanson.udenap.org/enregistrements/fragson_blondes_les.mp3


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Faut pas trop vous plaindre non plus... Vous vous attendiez à quoi avec un titre provoc' pour un fil uniquement fait pour faire réagir quelqu'un ?

Je l'avais fermé dans un premier temps, mais les discussions semblent être intéressantes puisque détournées du but premier. Mais s'il vous plaît : évitez de croire que le bon goût est universel et que vous en êtes dépositaire 

MErci


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> produit calibré pour la masse des fois, un truc sûrement  vomi par tous ceux qui n'ont pas acheté un disque depuis la mort de Brassens (qui en faisait des bonnes chansons, le bougre)...



C'est vrai que brassens au niveau de l'écriture c'est quand meme d'un autre niveau.
n'empeche que brassens , en son époque, il vendait pas beaucoup de disques...pas énormément disons...comparativement à son talent.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que brassens au niveau de l'écriture c'est quand meme d'un autre niveau.
> n'empeche que brassens , en son époque, il vendait pas beaucoup de disques...pas énormément disons...comparativement à son talent.



certain, mais il y avait également bien d'autres pointures telles que Brel sans parler des québecquois et j'en oublie d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que brassens au niveau de l'écriture c'est quand meme d'un autre niveau.
> n'empeche que brassens , en son époque, il vendait pas beaucoup de disques...pas énormément disons...comparativement à son talent.


Les morts sont souvent des gens formidables...
Peut-être aussi que les thèmes de ses chansons choquent moins le bourgeois aujourd'hui qu'à l'époque.
Je n'aime pas tout Brassens, loin de là, mais certaines reviennent régulièrement mettre un petit "popom popom" en fond musical à ma vie.

"Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part"
Ah celle là.......


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais s'il vous plaît : évitez de croire que le bon goût est universel et que vous en êtes dépositaire
> 
> MErci



Nous y travaillons !! Mais C'est un peu plus facile de le dire que de convaincre tout ceux qui y croit dur comme fer !


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> certain, mais il y avait également bien d'autres pointures telles que Brel sans parler des québecquois et j'en oublie d'autres



Certes mais ils étaient déja démodés...en leur temps.
Brel le disait en interviouwe, 'je fais de la chansons entre deux guerres' et brassens, qu'il admirait par dessus tout faisait de la chanson de fin dix neuvieme, selon lui.
les thèmes de brel, c'est quoi? la cocufiction, la bigotterie, l'aventure sentimentale, ses échecs, les petites trahisons du quotidien.C'était déja en leur temps des thèmes dépassés, des thèmes d'une autre societé...pas celle des années soixante, mais des années vingt ,trente, quarante...


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Les morts sont souvent des gens formidables...
> Peut-être aussi que les thèmes de ses chansons choquent moins le bourgeois aujourd'hui qu'à l'époque.
> Je n'aime pas tout Brassens, loin de là, mais certaines reviennent régulièrement mettre un petit "popom popom" en fond musical à ma vie.
> 
> ...



Ouais, y'a aussi stances a un cambrioleur,le blason, l'orage...qui sont de vrais petits bijoux littéraires.
D'ailleurs , pour beaucoup de ses chansons, brassens supporte le papier...ses chansons peuvent se lire comme des petits poemes sans qu'on ai forcément la musique...des petites 'historiettes'.C'est le cas aussi pour ferré, mais pour brel, gainsbourg...c'est moins le cas je trouve.


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais ils étaient déja démodés...en leur temps.
> Brel le disait en interviouwe, 'je fais de la chansons entre deux guerres' et brassens, qu'il admirait par dessus tout faisait de la chanson de fin dix neuvieme, selon lui.
> les thèmes de brel, c'est quoi? la cocufiction, la bigotterie, l'aventure sentimentale, ses échecs, les petites trahisons du quotidien.C'était déja en leur temps des thèmes dépassés, des thèmes d'une autre societé...pas celle des années soixante, mais des années vingt ,trente, quarante...


les grands themes chez nous sont...Les histoire d'amour (moisi), la guerre, et les petites tracas de la vie de chaque artiste, les choses qui n'arrive jamais a personne et qui font déprimer tout le monde, la positive attitude, et le prince charmant...Tout fou l'camp.


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2006)

> Donc pensons plus a vouloir faire découvir les artistes aux autres



 Ça me semblait pourtant évident, qu'à décrire - à défaut de vous le faire entendre - j'étais là à me casser en 4 pour "partager" l'amour d'un artiste. Certains mots fatiguent, je le sais, genre "Le meilleur, le plus gros, le plus merdeux"... 

Qu'on ne s'arrête pas au mot qui nous dérange, tentons de voir l'idée générale, par exemple, dire de Desjardin qu'il "Est sa chanson" en l'interprétant, c'était pas bien non?  Ça ne décrit pas, ça n'est pas une tentative de faire découvrir de quoi, même s,il a souvent passé par vos salles?

Bref, pour moi, c'est THE best. Jamais un artiste chanteur ne m'a fait vivre ça, sauf Brassens et Brel.

Si on commence à être objectif en art, alors, tout est perdu 

---



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais fermé dans un premier temps, mais les discussions semblent être intéressantes puisque détournées du but premier. Mais s'il vous plaît : évitez de croire que le bon goût est universel et que vous en êtes dépositaire
> 
> MErci



Grrr, on parle, on parle, on ne crie pas, on ne sort pas des gros sacres, on n'engueule pas (plus )

Alors, on peut bien se sentir dépositaire du bon goût, on n'aura juste l'air un peu imbécile... et puis, franchement... 

Le vrai goût universel, dans ce cas, il est entre  nos 2 oreilles. En ce moment 

---

De vrais grands chanteurs, il n'y en a pas tant que ça. Personne ne fera jamais l'unanimité, quoique certains le font plus que d'autres non?


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> les grands themes chez nous sont...Les histoire d'amour (moisi), la guerre, et les petites tracas de la vie de chaque artiste, les choses qui n'arrive jamais a personne et qui font déprimer tout le monde, la positive attitude, et le prince charmant...Tout fou l'camp.



lol, c'est vrai !...y'a pu d'saisons mon pove!


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Bref, *pour moi*, c'est THE best. Jamais un artiste chanteur ne *m'*a fait vivre ça, sauf Brassens et Brel.
> *
> Si on commence à être objectif en art, alors, tout est perdu *




Voila qui est mieux !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Caro a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on peut bien se sentir dépositaire du bon goût, on n'aura juste l'air un peu imbécile..



Plaise à toi d'avoir l'air de ce que tu veux. Moi je suis censé être garant du niveau d'échanges de ce forum et c'est une gageure. Chacun ses objectifs


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Plaise à toi d'avoir l'air de ce que tu veux. Moi je suis censé être garant du niveau d'échanges de ce forum et c'est une gageure. Chacun ses objectifs



Le niveau d'échanges... c'est vague... très sérieusement, je ne savais pas que la qualité était aussi gérée. Par là, je sais très bien qu'il y a une nétiquette, et tant mieux, mais de dire, en tant que mod (ou non d,ailleurs), parler de la qualité de la pensée, ça va un peu trop loin,non?



> évitez de croire que le bon goût est universel et que vous en êtes dépositaire



c'est étonnant, parce que ça me semblais si évident que lorsqu'on pose une opinion ici, c'est la sienne, quj'elle n'est jamais universelle. Elle peut être de bon goût pour certains, ou non.

Mais elle est réelle, intime, personnelle, enfin, tous les mots pour dire que je ne peux absolument pas parler comme un théoricienne en la matière, je ne suis que deux oreilles qui ont une opinion qui vient du coeur, quand ça concerne la musique. Et mon coeur déborde souvent quand c'est de la chanson qu'on parle :love: 

Le bon goût? Je me demande bien alors pourquoi cette expression est sortie. Bon goût en matière de chanson?  

Allez, Johnny, sortez de tous ces petits corps français!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Tu ne savais pas que la qualité était gérée ? Et bien te voilà informée.  _En tant que mod*o*_, on en est garant, oui. C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne, jusqu'à présent pas trop mal, même si il est dur de contenir le niveau d'intelligibilité de fils où les gens guidés par des évidences trompeuses croient au'au nom de *leur* (bon) goût, tout peut se dire et/ou se défendre.

Mais t'emmerdes pas trop non plus... On a accepté ce boulot, et on ne s'en plaint pas tout le temps.

J'espère ne pas _être allé trop loin_ toutefois


----------



## joubichou (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la qualité était gérée ? Et bien te voilà informée.  _En tant que mod*o*_, on en est garant, oui. C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne, jusqu'à présent pas trop mal, même si il est dur de contenir le niveau d'intelligibilité de fils où les gens guidés par des évidences trompeuses croient au'au nom de *leur* (bon) goût, tout peut se dire et/ou se défendre.
> 
> Mais t'emmerdes pas trop non plus... On a accepté ce boulot, et on ne s'en plaint pas tout le temps.
> 
> J'espère ne pas _être allé trop loin_ toutefois


Le chat t'as dit un gros mot


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne, jusqu'à présent pas trop mal, même si il est dur de contenir le niveau d'intelligibilité de fils où les gens guidés par des évidences trompeuses croient au'au nom de *leur* (bon) goût, tout peut se dire et/ou se défendre.


Rouvrez « Les concours de zizis » !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

> Le chat t'as dit un gros mot


Bon goût ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la qualité était gérée ? Et bien te voilà informée.  _En tant que mod*o*_, on en est garant, oui. C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne, jusqu'à présent pas trop mal, même si il est dur de contenir le niveau d'intelligibilité de fils où les gens guidés par des évidences trompeuses croient au'au nom de *leur* (bon) goût, tout peut se dire et/ou se défendre.
> 
> Mais t'emmerdes pas trop non plus... On a accepté ce boulot, et on ne s'en plaint pas tout le temps.
> 
> J'espère ne pas _être allé trop loin_ toutefois



---

En effet, je tombe de ma chaise. Non pas que je crois être de trop "mauvaise qualité", mais je trouve ça gros  Étant née dans le pays où la liberté d'expression est sûrement plus importante que toute qualité d'expression - et ce n'est certes pas de quoi de positif... - ça fait biz de lire ça!

Tiens, un détail, Chat, ailleurs, on dit Mod, ou les Mods, et toi, tu soulignes qu'ici, c'est mod*o*... et bien, on pouvait bien me parler de forum international, y'a des choses qu'on apprend à tous les jours: ici, on est en France, car c'est ainsi qu'on le dit. C'est bien.  

---

Enfin, je vais encore me répéter la même hostie de phrase que je me dis depuis 12 ans, hors de chez moi:

"À Rome, comme les Romains" et "Si t'es pas contente de comportements des Africains, retourne-donc voir comment ça se passe à Kuujuak ou Chibougamo, ou à Sainte-Lucie-des-meux-meux, terre du Québec"?

Sinon, merci pour la leçon, très sincèrement. TIens, moi aussi, je ne croyais pas être allée si loin, en parlant de mon goût, mais je ferai gaffe, en France de MacG, comme en France des mod*o*!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Ça n'était pas une leçon, mais si tu me reprends sur mes termes, il est logique que j'en fasse autant. J'ai un peu plus de 3 semaines de présence ici  Et puis, encore une fois je ne m'adressais pas qu'à toi


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Janvier 2006)

Sans trouble


----------



## joanes (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas vrai Babar il fait pas de la merde


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vrai Babar il fait pas de la merde


pas la peine de t'indiquer la sortie


----------



## joanes (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de t'indiquer la sortie



Non, , merci, c'est gentil quand même.
C'est sûr, j'ai réagi un peu impulsivement, je n'ai pas lu les quarante pages de ce fil c'est vrai je l'avoue, je ne sais même pas si il a dévié, un peu ou beaucoup. Mais bon, on nous oblige à poster aussi....  , il faut pas s'étonner après si c'est fait à la va vite 



*si tu veux on peut te libérer de ce labeur *

J'aimerai assez savoir qui pourri mes jolis posts avec ces vilaines lettre vertes, sans signer son méfait, qu'est ce que c'est que ces manières, y'a du laisser aller dans la modération par ici.... 


avnt que tu édites il y avait un joli « _Dernière modification_ par nephou » à la place de « _Dernière modification par joanes _» Nephou.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vrai Babar il fait pas de la merde



Tu confonds : c'est son cousin Ben Babar dans "Babar en Orient" dont il s'agit.  

(oui,bon, râlez pas, je sors....)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

Averell a dit:
			
		

> *si tu veux on peut te libérer de ce labeur *



... Ah! On sent qu'il y a de la poigne! :love:


----------



## joanes (26 Janvier 2006)

Merci Patoch d'avoir mis le doigt sur la personne qui a barbouillé mon post de ces vilaines lettres vertes  


Edit : enfin, si c'est bien lui??


----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2006)

je m'appelle david banner...m'enervez pas compris ?


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je m'appelle david banner...m'enervez pas compris ?



Le géant vert??....


----------



## joanes (26 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je m'appelle david banner...m'enervez pas compris ?




Bruce Banner, pas David, merci de rectifier     




			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le géant vert??....



Dans la famille on a un petit problème de bronzage....embête pas mon cousin :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Janvier 2006)

Si la qualité est une condition siné qua non, c'est qu'alors, le flood de cette catégorie sera... supprimé  

Hop, Bénabar, malgré ses faiblesses, mérite mieux que ce vert pompeux...

T'as trois semaines de boulot ici? Je te propose un peu de mon expérience de forumeuse...


----------



## joanes (27 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si la qualité est une condition siné qua non, c'est qu'alors, le flood de cette catégorie sera... supprimé
> 
> Hop, Bénabar, malgré ses faiblesses, mérite mieux que ce vert pompeux...
> 
> T'as trois semaines de boulot ici? Je te propose un peu de mon expérience de forumeuse...




Je prends ce que tu me proposes, par MP, par ichat, par mail, tout, je prends tout    

(par contre j'ai pas bien compris ce que tu voulais dire là.... sur la qualité et tout ça... )


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je prends ce que tu me proposes, par MP, par ichat, par mail, tout, je prends tout
> 
> (par contre j'ai pas bien compris ce que tu voulais dire là.... sur la qualité et tout ça... )


 elle voulais dire si la qualité est une condition sans laquelle rien n'est possible alors le flood...etc...

Tiens moi non plus je comprends pas:hein::hein:


----------



## joanes (27 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> elle voulais dire si la qualité est une condition sans laquelle rien n'est possible alors le flood...etc...
> 
> Tiens moi non plus je comprends pas:hein::hein:




Ah, tu vois   , c'est pas facile hein


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> elle voulais dire si la qualité est une condition sans laquelle rien n'est possible alors le flood...etc...
> 
> Tiens moi non plus je comprends pas:hein::hein:


Ça ne m'étonne pas que tu ne comprennes pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si la qualité est une condition siné qua non, c'est qu'alors, le flood de cette catégorie sera... supprimé
> 
> Hop, Bénabar, malgré ses faiblesses, mérite mieux que ce vert pompeux...
> 
> T'as trois semaines de boulot ici? Je te propose un peu de mon expérience de forumeuse...




mmmh ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne m'étonne pas que tu ne comprennes pas


Moi ca m'étonne pas, je comprend pas non plus


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne m'étonne pas que tu ne comprennes pas


Nous alons donc avoir les explications??Par toi s'il te plait


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si la qualité est une condition siné qua non, c'est qu'alors, le flood de cette catégorie sera... supprimé


La qualité se mesure souvent à la capacité de compréhension des personnes. Je comprends tout à fait que tu sentes que tes posts sont en danger. Toutefois, obtuse globe-trotteuse, si tu comprends aussi bien ta langue d'emprunt que tu sembles l'affirmer pour tenter de reprendre ce que j'écris, je n'ai pas dit que la qualité était une condition sine qua non. J'ai juste dit que j'en étais garant. Au même titre que mes collègues. C'est à nous de dire quand la qualité des échanges nous semble trop basse. En d'autres termes, c'est à nous de dire quand la connerie devient dérangeante. Si ta paranoïa te pousse à croire que ce que je disais te concernait personnellement, je ne suis pas psy. Mais il doit y avoir une raison. Le flood devrait être supprimé oui mais je n'ai pas suffisamment de temps pour tout passer en revue. Je souhaite juste qu'il s'arrête et que votre discussion au demeurant intéressante puisse continuer. Mais ça, tu n'étais pas capable de le comprendre. Ça tombe maintenant sous le sens.



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Hop, Bénabar, malgré ses faiblesses, mérite mieux que ce vert pompeux...


Je ne sais pas ce qui est mieux. Etre pompeux ou casse-*******s. Ton avis n'engage que toi. Moi j'ai un boulot à faire et toi une ligne de conduite à tenir. Comme j'ai déjà perdu suffisamment de temps à essayer de t'expliquer des choses qui sortent manifestement de ton champs de compréhension (pas trop pompeux ? Tu suis toujours ?) je vais essayer d'optimiser à l'avenir, je serai plus direct et moins pédagogue. Me faire qualifier de "vert pompeux" par toi, en tout cas, est un délice de gourmet. 



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> T'as trois semaines de boulot ici? Je te propose un peu de mon expérience de forumeuse...


Décidément, même les phrases les plus simples, tu les rates. Ton expérience est négligeable et ridicule. D'où que tu viennes, où que tu sois, qui que tu sois. Ton expérience de vie ne vaut pas mieux que la mienne ni mieux qu'une autre. Et je ne souhaite pas me désoler plus à t'entendre me raconter ton point de vue inepte de forumeuse au long court. C'est pathétique. Une règle a cours ici et c'est la même pour tout le monde. La seule expérience qui prévaut ici est celle qui est acquise ici.

Deux trois conseils en plus, et c'est valable pour beaucoup de monde, principalement les nouveaux arrivants pour qui ce n'est pas évident : 
EVITEZ DE PRENDRE DES REMARQUES D'ORDRE GÉNÉRAL POUR DES ATTAQUES PERSONNELLES.
EVITEZ DE VOUS EN PRENDRE AUX MODÉRATEURS QUI PASSENT DU TEMPS BÉNÉVOLEMENT À TENIR CE FORUM INTÉRESSANT POUR LE PLUS GRAND NOMBRE.
LISEZ ET ASSUREZ-VOUS DE BIEN COMPRENDRE CE QUE DISENT LES AUTRES AVANT DE DÉBITER DES CONNERIES ET/OU LES INSULTER.


Désolé pour cette digression dans ce post.


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La qualité se mesure souvent à la capacité de compréhension des personnes. Je comprends tout à fait que tu sentes que tes posts sont en danger. Toutefois, obtuse globe-trotteuse, si tu comprends aussi bien ta langue d'emprunt que tu sembles l'affirmer pour tenter de reprendre ce que j'écris, je n'ai pas dit que la qualité était une condition sine qua non. J'ai juste dit que j'en étais garant. Au même titre que mes collègues. C'est à nous de dire quand la qualité des échanges nous semble trop basse. En d'autres termes, c'est à nous de dire quand la connerie devient dérangeante. Si ta paranoïa te pousse à croire que ce que je disais te concernait personnellement, je ne suis pas psy. Mais il doit y avoir une raison. Le flood devrait être supprimé oui mais je n'ai pas suffisamment de temps pour tout passer en revue. Je souhaite juste qu'il s'arrête et que votre discussion au demeurant intéressante puisse continuer. Mais ça, tu n'étais pas capable de le comprendre. Ça tombe maintenant sous le sens.
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est mieux. Etre pompeux ou casse-*******s. Ton avis n'engage que toi. Moi j'ai un boulot à faire et toi une ligne de conduite à tenir. Comme j'ai déjà perdu suffisamment de temps à essayer de t'expliquer des choses qui sortent manifestement de ton champs de compréhension (pas trop pompeux ? Tu suis toujours ?) je vais essayer d'optimiser à l'avenir, je serai plus direct et moins pédagogue. Me faire qualifier de "vert pompeux" par toi, en tout cas, est un délice de gourmet.
> ...


je t'ouverais que pendant Une ou deux seconde, j'ai failli avoir la faiblesse de cliquer sur le lien de ta signature en lisant ton post...Je suis un peu fatigué aujourd'hui et je me suis égaré entre tes lignes...

Mais rassures toi nous n'insultons personne enfin je crois pas.Apres pour ce qui est des connerie...Ca jsuis pas sur qu'on puisse y faire grand choses! 

Et dire que tout ca c'est a cause (ou grace ) a benabar..... Salop


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas, une chose est sure...Benabar a un pécé....car si il avait un mac, il connaitrait surement ce site et aurait dès tôt rappliqué...


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> je t'ouverais que pendant Une ou deux seconde, j'ai failli avoir la faiblesse de cliquer sur le lien de ta signature en lisant ton post...Je suis un peu fatigué aujourd'hui et je me suis égaré entre tes lignes...
> 
> Mais rassures toi nous n'insultons personne enfin je crois pas.Apres pour ce qui est des connerie...Ca jsuis pas sur qu'on puisse y faire grand choses!
> 
> Et dire que tout ca c'est a cause (ou grace ) a benabar..... Salop


 et dire que j'ai pris une boule rouge pour ca !!! Y'a plus d'moral. :mouais: En fait y'a plus grand chose...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rouvrez « Les concours de zizis » !


 

Luc G cite Pierre Perret* !!!

oh 'tain :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> La fuite est un don de la vie...


J'aurais dit un accident de la fin de vie, plutôt...


----------



## fredintosh (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, une chose est sure...Benabar a un pécé....car si il avait un mac, il connaitrait surement ce site et aurait dès tôt rappliqué...



Faisons gaffe, on risque de se retrouver sur une chanson de son prochain album...


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Faisons gaffe, on risque de se retrouver sur une chanson de son prochain album...



ouais...un truc dans le gout de vincent delerm qui raconte sa salle a manger en jouant mal du piano...j'vois ça d'içi, moi aussi.


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais...un truc dans le gout de vincent delerm qui raconte sa salle a manger en jouant mal du piano...j'vois ça d'içi, moi aussi.


heu..Je ne veux pas avoir l'air fou mais il est quand meme un excellent pianiste.Je n'aime pas ce qu'il fait du tout mais quand même!!!..


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> heu..Je ne veux pas avoir l'air fou mais il est quand meme un excellent pianiste.Je n'aime pas ce qu'il fait du tout mais quand même!!!..


ça se ressent pas dans ses compos...grand fou!


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Janvier 2006)

non, claidermann est un excellent pianiste, et c'est même le seul...


----------



## samoussa (28 Janvier 2006)

A l'aise, et puis ses pochettes de disque sont supers


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Janvier 2006)

Cat:

Ouf, quel ouragan...

Tu te permets de me remettre à l'ordre presque gentiment, pour ne pas dire... m'insulter carrément, et oui, avec une pompe impressionnante - vu les attaques directes - , alors que finalement, j'étais assez légère, c'est dommage. En tout cas, aucune insulte. Un peu d'ironie? 

Mais ainsi avez-vous parlé.  

Je ne le prends donc pas personnel. Merci de l'avoir souligné.  

Oui, malgré tout, ce forum est très bien, c'est une évidence.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> A l'aise, et puis ses pochettes de disque sont supers



N'oublions pas non plus le RONDO VENEZIANO !


----------



## samoussa (28 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas non plus le RONDO VENEZIANO !


finalement, c'est un peu l'ancêtre de benabar


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Pour Bénabar, j'en sais rien, mais à coup sûr l'ancêtre de celui-ci :


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2006)

Ca va plus du tout :hein:  

Depuis 20 ans, dès que j'entends indochine mes oreilles ne peuvent s'empecher de se fermer immediatement (même effet qu'avec mi-laine fermer) et heureusement que nous vivons en démocratie sinon j'en aurais tué plus d'un, entre sa voix à deux balles, (même bernard summer est une diva à coté quoi qu'il en dise) et leur paroles pourries j'ai jamais pu les encaisser, et puis un copain me passe le dernier CD il y a quelques temps en me disant, ecoute tu verra c'est vraiment sympa.... 

Au nom d'une vielle amitié je me retiens de répandre mon fiel sur ce crane qui a pu avoir l'idée d'acheter un cd "d'indo" (même nana mouskouri je trouve ça plus brave :bebe: ) et lui promet de l'écouter (après tout les promesse ne concernent que ceux qui y croient    ), et puis comme le bougre parait acro il me reclame le morceau de plastique.

Aïe viite direction le mac, importation itunes, faut que j'écoute avant de lui rendre des fois qu'il me demande ce que j'en pense (un peu quand même hien  )

Tac tac, zap d'une piste a l'autre, mouais bof, bof bof, de toute façon c'est de la me..de
non allez c'est bon je lui rendrais demain il sera content, je sais même pas pourquoi je lui ai pris son cd de toute façon.  

Cet épisode étant vite oublié j'apprends par hasard que brian molko est sur l'album de l'autre casserole, le même cd que j'ai écouté 30 secondes au total  , mais qu'est ce qu'il va foutre sur ce cd ? 

Du coup je vais ecouter et la... benh vous me croirez si vous le voulez, mais... j'ai aimé certains morceaux :mouais: 

Tout fous le camp, badinter salaud   


*Edit : fusion avec le sujet de Chandler*


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

c'est très bien tout ça, tu as l'esprit ouvert. Par contre je suis pas daccord sur un point, il y a Indochine des années 80 (lorsqu'ils étaint 4)  et Indochine de nos jours (il ne reste que Nicoas sirkis du groupe original)  Et je n'aime plus tout à fait cette nouvelle mouture. A mon avis tu devrais écouter les premiers albums du groupe (là c'est de la bonne zik)

@+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Janvier 2006)

*Indochine*
Benabar

même combat


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> c'est très bien tout ça, tu as l'esprit ouvert. Par contre je suis pas daccord sur un point, il y a Indochine des années 80 (lorsqu'ils étaint 4)  et Indochine de nos jours (il ne reste que Nicoas sirkis du groupe original)  Et je n'aime plus tout à fait cette nouvelle mouture. A mon avis tu devrais écouter les premiers albums du groupe (là c'est de la bonne zik)
> 
> @+


Ça y est, on a atteint le point critique : même les nioubes disent que c'était mieux avant.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Janvier 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais écouter les premiers albums du groupe (là c'est de la bonne zik)





*Je ne connais pas ce petitpiero là*
mais m'est avis qu'il n'est pas en pleine possession de ses moyens...


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2006)

je suis sûr que c'est le piero des nonnes troppo :bebe:


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Janvier 2006)

ouais, ouais,! c'est que moué j'ai passé mon adolescence à écouter Indochine. A l'époque ça a été de la balle cette zik. maintenant bof! (je suis très attacher aux paroles des chansons)


----------



## Alycastre (29 Janvier 2006)

J'en rajoute une couche ... 
Allez jeter un oeil ICI
Excellente analyse (pour moi ! ) de ce disque "pervers" Oui, aujourd'hui, pour durer et vendre, il faut choquer: pari gagné, les D'jeunes en Rupture vont adorer... 
Et pourtant, moi aussi j'ai aimé ce groupe....


----------



## reineman (29 Janvier 2006)

Eclairez moi,....indochine, c'est les Cure français? c'est ça?..des sortes de sosie..?...j'ai bon?..j'vois a peu pres qui..


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2006)

bon ok indochine sa peut s'écouter de 5 a 10 seconde pour un blind teste mais faut dire que s'est super pourrit mais comme tout bon con sur cette terre je connais quasiment toutes les paroles!!!

s'est se qui fait peur s'est pas bien mais sa marche s'est le R&B de la rock music


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Janvier 2006)

Indochine, c'était pas un film avec Catherine Deneuve ?
C'était juste pour planter l'ambiance...


OK, je sort !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> il y a Indochine des années 80 (lorsqu'ils étaint 4) et Indochine de nos jours (il ne reste que Nicoas sirkis du groupe original) Et je n'aime plus tout à fait cette nouvelle mouture. A mon avis tu devrais écouter les premiers albums du groupe (là c'est de la bonne zik)
> 
> @+


Ouais, et Jeanne Mas aussi.

En rouge et noir,
j'affich'rais mon coeur
j'irais plus haut
que ces montagnes de douleur
en rouge et noir...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

j'ai mis le doigt dans la lu-u-une


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et Jeanne Mas aussi.
> 
> En rouge et noir,
> j'affich'rais mon coeur
> ...



Mieux que Jeanne Mas, Stéphanie de Monaco :

"Ouragan"
Paroles et musique : M. Leonor - R. Musumarra (1986)

Vision d'orage,
J'voudrais pas qu'tu t'en ailles.
La passion comme une ombre,
Fallait que j'y succombe.
Zut, mon lacet,
Dans les ruines du vieux Rome.
A part nous, y'a personne.
Seul le tonnerre résonne,
M'emprisonne,
Tourbillone.
Comme un ouragan
Qui passait sur moi,
L'amour a tout emporté.
T'es restée, l'envie
Et l'accent d'furie
Qu'on ne peut plus arrêter.
Comme un ouragan,
La tempête en moi
A balayé le passé,
Allumé le vice.
C'est un incendie
Qu'on ne peut plus arrêter.
Vision d'image
D'un voyage qui s'achève
Comme une nuit sans rêve,
Une bataille sans trêve,
Cette nuit à Rome.
Ton absence me dévore
Et mon coeur bat trop fort.
Ai-je raison ou tort
De t'aimer tellement fort ?
Comme un ouragan
Qui passait sur moi,
L'amour a tout emporté.
T'es restée, l'envie
Et l'accent d'furie
Qu'on ne peut plus arrêter.
Comme un ouragan,
La tempête en moi
A balayé le passé,
Allumé le vice.
C'est un incendie
Qu'on ne peut plus arrêter.
*Instrumental*
Désir, trahir, maudire, rougir,
Désir, souffrir, mourir, pourquoi ?
On ne dit jamais ces choses là.
Un sentiment secret, d'accord,
Un sentiment qui hurle fort.
Comme un ouragan,
La tempête en moi
A balayé le passé,
Allumé le vice.
C'est un incendie
Qu'on ne peut plus arrêter.
Comme un ouragan
Qui passait sur moi,
L'amour a tout emporté.
T'es restée, l'envie
Et l'accent d'furie
Qu'on ne peut plus arrêter.
Comme un ouragan,
La tempête en moi...


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2006)

en fait indochine ça serait bien sans les paroles et sans la voix   
(qui a dit sans les fans ?   )



			
				Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> J'en rajoute une couche ...
> Allez jeter un oeil ICI
> Excellente analyse (pour moi ! ) ...


très bon site en effet


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

À la décharge de Jeanne Mas et Stéphanie de Monaco, elles n'écrivaient pas les conneries qu'elles chantaient, elles.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Indochine*
> Benabar
> même combat



Tu veux dire que dans 20 ans Benabar continuera sa carrière dans le marketing ?  

Enfin bref, les Indochine sont-ils pires que la moyenne de la soupe variétoche de leur époque... pas sûr. C'est vraiment dommage qu'ils soient revenus par contre. J'avais écouté Paradize, triste tentative, genre j'voudrais bien mais j'peux point... (enfin eux ils trouvent des producteurs et des distributeurs, et pis ça fait vivre des gens)...

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu veux dire que tu es LE mec en france qui achète ses CD ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu es LE mec en france qui achète ses CD ?



Non non...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que dans 20 ans Benabar continuera sa carrière dans le marketing ?
> 
> Enfin bref, les Indochine sont-ils pires que la moyenne de la soupe variétoche de leur époque... pas sûr. C'est vraiment dommage qu'ils soient revenus par contre.:sleep:


ben faut payer les factures , les liftings , les brushing sauvages , les pensions alimentaires et tout ca
ceci dit je rappelle qu'ils sont dans la data base de " bide et musique" ( hors classement)


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2006)

et patrick personne de parle de patrick ?  patriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, Indochine c'est naas. (Pascal 77 )


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et patrick personne de parle de patrick ?  patriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :bebe:


tu parles  sans doute de lui ...
lui là
 ( notez le  splendide jeauginje)


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2006)

bah alors autant ecouter lui:





musique libre de telechargement


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2006)

il a pas  été finaliste  du concours des pires couvertures de dixes, lui?
il me semble que oui


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2006)

Ecoute et tu me diras


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tu parles  sans doute de lui ...
> lui là


Ben non lui




.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Janvier 2006)

Rien ne faut un digital love  :loveu un  bon Cloud Age Symphony :love:


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne faut un digital love  :loveu un  bon Cloud Age Symphony :love:


nous ne parlons pas de musique nous parlons d'indochine


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À la décharge de Jeanne Mas et Stéphanie de Monaco, elles n'écrivaient pas les conneries qu'elles chantaient, elles.



Oui, mais elles ne chantaient pas non plus les conneries qu'elles écrivaient, ça fait une moyenne ! 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, Indochine c'est naas. (Pascal 77 )



T'as pas fini de piller mon fond de commerce, toi ? 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> nous ne parlons pas de musique nous parlons d'indochine



Si je comprend bien, Indochine, c'est "too lose" pour toi !  (tu l'avais pas vu v'nir, çui là, hein, doquéville !  )


----------



## queenlucia (29 Janvier 2006)

Faut quand même écouter la version de "3° sexe " par Miss KIttin ......
Le meilleur moyen de rendre indochine supportable !


----------



## joanes (29 Janvier 2006)

J'avais bien dit que c'était pas la faute de Babar


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Janvier 2006)

tu dis ça parce que tu es jaloux de sa trompe... t'es vraiment une coquine...


----------



## Applecherry (29 Janvier 2006)

Nan je trouve pas....d'autres questions?


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

:love: 
Egaré dans la vallée infernale
le héros s'appelle Bob Morane
A la recherche de l'Ombre Jaune
Le bandit s'appelle Mister Kali Jones
Avec l'ami Bill Ballantine 
Sauvé de justesse des crocodiles
Stop au trafic des Caraïbes
Escale dans l'opération Nadawieb

Le coeur tendre dans le lit de Miss Clark
Prisonnière du Sultan de Jarawak
En pleine terreur à Manicouagan
Isolé dans la jungle birmane
Emprisonnant les flibustiers
L'ennemi est démasqué
On a volé le collier de Civa
Le Maradjah en répondra

refrain
Et soudain surgit face au vent
Le vrai héros de tous les temps
Bob Morane contre tout chacal
L'aventurier contre tout guerrier
Bob Morane contre tout chacal
L'aventurier contre tout guerrier

Dérivant à bord du Sampang
L'aventure au parfum d'Ylalang
Son surnom, Samouraï du Soleil
En démantelant le gang de l'Archipel
L'otage des guerriers du Doc Xhatan
Il s'en sortira toujours à temps
Tel l'aventurier solitaire
Bob Morane est le roi de la terre
:love:


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2006)

dis donc ça doit pas être facile de faire un copier coller de paroles trouvées sur le web hummm  :bebe:


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2006)

_:mouais: ça commence à bien doublonner là non ? _


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2006)

En même temps un thread de naas, fallait pas s'attendre à du cousu main...

Enfin...

j'me comprends...


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dis donc ça doit pas être facile de faire un copier coller de paroles trouvées sur le web hummm  :bebe:


Ah ben non c'est du tout par coeur


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Mais poussez vous je regarde !


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Ta signature...:love:


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2006)

Rien de mieux qu'un bon single des B52's pour faire passer Indochine


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca va plus du tout :hein:
> 
> 
> Cet épisode étant vite oublié j'apprends par hasard que brian molko est sur l'album de l'autre casserole, le même cd que j'ai écouté 30 secondes au total  , mais qu'est ce qu'il va foutre sur ce cd ?
> ...




 mouais, bon, 

Indochine et Brian Molko, y font tous les deux de la daube... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> mouais, bon,
> 
> Indochine et Brian Molko, y font tous les deux de la daube... :mouais:


Allons allons. On ne peut pas dire comme ça d'un homme qui chante "Embrasse-moi, mets ton doigt dans mon cul" qu'il chante de la daube.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

T'as raison, ce serait plutôt quelque chose de farci !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2006)

or  comme Indochine est une farce...

( je soooors)


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons. On ne peut pas dire comme ça d'un homme qui chante "Embrasse-moi, mets ton doigt dans mon cul" qu'il chante de la daube.


J'le "sent" pas bien ce thread là 

 moi aussi je sors !


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons. On ne peut pas dire comme ça d'un homme qui chante "Embrasse-moi, mets ton doigt dans mon cul" qu'il chante de la daube.


il y a une différence entre la chanson vulgaire et la chanson de merde.


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

moi j'aime bien l'aventurier, avec le petit riff de guitare a la strat mustang...tres sixties, à la hank marvin. J'trouve ça pas mal en boite de nuit, ça fait toujours un gros carton...et c'est pas pire que yannick noix, M.pokora, Gogoldman, obistrot lavoine et florent pagnou... et toutes les autres grosses daubes que l'on se tape à la radio chaque jour sur les ondes nationales. je vois vraiment pas ce que ça a de plus 'ringard'.
en tout cas , il parait que leur concert sont bourrés de meufs...et leur dernier skud 'alice et june' s'est vendu comme des petits pains.donc...Respect


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi avec le petit riff de guitare a la strat mustang



Bon, c'est à la Strat ?






ou à la Mustang ?







:mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien l'aventurier, avec le petit riff de guitare a la strat mustang...tres sixties, à la hank marvin. J'trouve ça pas mal en boite de nuit, ça fait toujours un gros carton...et c'est pas pire que yannick noix, M.pokora, Gogoldman, obistrot lavoine et florent pagnou... et toutes les autres grosses daubes que l'on se tape à la radio chaque jour sur les ondes nationales. je vois vraiment pas ce que ça a de plus 'ringard'.
> en tout cas , il parait que leur concert sont bourrés de meufs...et leur dernier skud 'alice et june' s'est vendu comme des petits pains.donc...Respect



Je suis assez d'accord pour préférer Indochine aux gusses que tu cites, mais le dernier argument sur les vente de disque est nul. On pourrait très bien l'utiliser pour défendre les autres gusses, justement.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

J'aime beaucoup Indochine (les 3 premiers, un peu du quatrième et paradize)
Les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien l'aventurier, avec le petit riff de guitare a la strat mustang...tres sixties, à la hank marvin. J'trouve ça pas mal en boite de nuit, ça fait toujours un gros carton...et c'est pas pire que yannick noix, M.pokora, Gogoldman, obistrot lavoine et florent pagnou... et toutes les autres grosses daubes que l'on se tape à la radio chaque jour sur les ondes nationales. je vois vraiment pas ce que ça a de plus 'ringard'.
> en tout cas , il parait que leur concert sont bourrés de meufs...et leur dernier skud 'alice et june' s'est vendu comme des petits pains.donc...Respect


encore un qui confond "bonne musique" et "musique pour dansé" 

 on peut dansé sur de la merde mais j'ai toujours du mal a me posé pour écouté de la merde.

attention le mots merde ne s'applique pas a tous se qui se danse.


----------



## imimi (31 Janvier 2006)

j'crois que j'écoute indochine à mes dépends là   


lalalala... la luuuune...lalalala


mouais bon ben ça se confirme, j'aime pô :sick: 
pi j'aime pô ma collègue non plus du coup


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Les goûts et les couleurs...



Indochine...quand tu en as entendu un, tu les a entendu tous.En plus dans la salle ils allument des briquets...Dangeureux. Heureusement il y a les pompiers et pour mon compte perso. j'aime autant  les pompiers...même en payant que les ambulanciers gratos.
Tino Rossi, lui il savait mettre de l'ambiance. La seule fois qu'il est venu chez nous, les étudiants de la fac de la ville lui ont envoyé des oeufs et des tomates...le service d'ordre fut débordé...Aaahhhh c'était le bon temps.
Maintenant les jeunes sont content avec a moitié rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon, arrêtez de vous prendre le choux ! Comme disait ma grand_mère, "on aime ou pas, mais on ne dit pas beurk !"


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, arrêtez de vous prendre le choux ! Comme disait ma grand_mère, "on aime ou pas, mais on ne dit pas beurk !"


disons qu'il y a des heures pour faire les con sur du indochine et d'autres pour un gros son qui pause sur le canapé et qui donne envie de &$$*ç'§ (hors charte):rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> disons qu'il y a des heures pour faire les con sur du indochine et d'autres pour un gros son qui pause sur le canapé et qui donne envie de &$$*ç'§ (hors charte):rose:



:mouais: Inutile de demander qui est le "métalleux" de service, par chez toi !


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez d'accord pour préférer Indochine aux gusses que tu cites, mais le dernier argument sur les vente de disque est nul. .


 nan...me suis mal exprimé...ce que jv'eux dire, c'est qu'ils vendent des disques sans jamais etre dans les grands médias...ou assez rarement.ils ont encore un public apres vingt ans d'existence, de galeres.. c'est ça que je trouve respectable...


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est à la Strat ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GNIÉ? et?..
la mustang est une strat...j'vois pas ce qui t'agite le furibard la dedans..les mustang, jaguar et jazzmaster sont des declinaisons de strat...il suffit de regarder la forme du manche...La mustang a deux micro simple bobinage quand la strat classique trois mais sinon ça elle sonne comme une strat et pas une télé...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan...me suis mal exprimé...ce que jv'eux dire, c'est qu'ils vendent des disques sans jamais etre dans les grands médias...ou assez rarement.ils ont encore un public apres vingt ans d'existence, de galeres.. c'est ça que je trouve respectable...


hein? 
Indochine serait un groupe UNDERGROUND rebelle ??

Euhhh...
A une époque on ne pouvait pas ne PAS les entendre...


Et là ca se fut le marketing dele come back du retour de legroupe que ca va cartonner coco

( pas DU TOUT le plan seuls dans un coin )


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> hein?
> Indochine serait un groupe UNDERGROUND rebelle ??
> Euhhh...
> A une époque on ne pouvait pas ne PAS les entendre...
> ...



Heu j'ai pas vu le gros coup de marketing sur eux mais si tu le dis!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> GNIÉ? et?..
> la mustang est une strat...j'vois pas ce qui t'agite le furibard la dedans..les mustang, jaguar et jazzmaster sont des declinaisons de strat...il suffit de regarder la forme du manche...La mustang a deux micro simple bobinage quand la strat classique trois mais sinon ça elle sonne comme une strat et pas une télé...



La strat est une strat, la mustang une mustang, elle ne sonne pas comme une strat, ni comme une télé, elle a son propre son, et si tes oreilles ne font pas la différence, tu devrais parler d'autre chose.   

Et pour être plus précis, la Mustang est apparu en 1964, extrapolation plus professionnelle faite à partir d'une Musicmaster et d'une Duo Sonic. Rien à voir avec une Stratocaster, donc. Les bois utilisés pour la caisse de ces guitares ne sont pas les mêmes que sur une strat ou une télé, et leur donne des sons différents.


----------



## krystof (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Heu j'ai pas vu le gros coup de marketing sur eux mais si tu le dis!...




Moi oui. Il y a de celà une dizaine d'années, à la superette "Cépacher", à Bondy, il y avait toute une pile de leur dernier album exposé en tête de gondole, avec Patrick Topaloff qui en faisait la promo avec costard à paillettes et micro de crooner, le fil enroulé autour de l'avant bras bien comme il faut...


----------



## Patamach (31 Janvier 2006)

En gros,
Est-il possible d'allier succès populaire et succès critique?
Peu l'ont réussi (Beatles, Miles Davis, Gainsboug, ... ou plus recemment RadioHead) bcp se sont plantés.
En soi ce n'est pas un but mais un équilibre que bcp d'artistes aimeraient atteindre (malgré ce qu'ils peuvent dire)
Perso Indochine je n'aime pas, à part comme disait reineman "l'Aventurier" qui se laisse ecouter.


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2006)

tout ça est bien gentil, mais heureusement qu'il y a Stupeflip pour foutre le bordel


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2006)

ben....oui passeque la question essentielle est tout de même
_Ou il est Casimir ??_


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2006)

Faut avouer qu'Indochine, ils ont jamais vraiment brillés par la variété de leurs productions, mais l'album le 3ème Sexe était quand même agréable à écouter je trouve.
Quand au fait qu'il y en a qui disent que c'est une copie des Cure, faudrait peut-être pas abuser. Le début de carrière de Robert Smith et son groupe est autrement plus interressant et varié. Malheureusement, la suite à été moins brillante...

Tout le monde ne peut pas être aussi bon Radiohead evidemment :love: 

wip


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ben....oui passeque la question essentielle est tout de même
> _Ou il est Casimir ??_


Tu trouveras toutes les infos ici. Passes le bonjour au Webmaster, c'est un ami 

wip


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras toutes les infos ici. Passes le bonjour au Webmaster, c'est un ami
> 
> wip


Merci mais c'était un pied de nez
je te suggère d'écouter , un jour, "west region's inquisitors"...


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais c'était un pied de nez


Ah bon ??   

wip


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Inutile de demander qui est le "métalleux" de service, par chez toi !


du métal je suis joueur mais je pensais plus a un son soul bien zen et bien groove.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ??
> 
> wip


va savoir...


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2006)

Comparer Cure et Indochine, c'est comparer un Quad avec 16 go de Ram à la machine de base de chez Dell, ou plius en rapport, Picasso à un peintre de montmartre...

Cure, c'est presque 400 morceaux de MUSIQUE, enregistrés dans des conditions optimum, avec des vrais morceaux de leur trippes dedans... :love: :love: :love:

et j'ajoute à cela que j'aime bien le travail qui a été fait par Indochine (versions 1&2), et pour tout dire je pense qu'ils sont audessus de 99,9% de la production française (mais ce n'est pas très difficile), parce que certes leurs textes sont mièvres mais au moins ils bénéficient d'un support musical minimaliste et construit, ce qui est très rare en général, et inexistant dans la musique francophone (si l'on excepte les artistes de la musique strictement éléctronique)...

voilà ce que j'en pense, ça n'engage que moi, quoique, comme dans toutes les productions artistiques, il y a un jugement subjectif (qui ne vaut rien) et un jugement objectif qui s'appuie sur des règles, qui sont celles de la grammaire de la création (commune à tous les arts) et qui permet (la grammaire) d'extraire ce qui est du domaine de la qualité artistique de la médiocrité de composition.... (en gros, la différence entre Picasso et Dali, mais c'est un autre débat)


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui. Il y a de celà une dizaine d'années, à la superette "Cépacher", à Bondy, il y avait toute une pile de leur dernier album exposé en tête de gondole, avec Patrick Topaloff qui en faisait la promo avec costard à paillettes et micro de crooner, le fil enroulé autour de l'avant bras bien comme il faut...


c'est beau ce que tu dis..
Moi je me suis jamais remis de la disparition médiatique de Fabrice, en 1995...on à tous des souvenirs de superette...des flash backs de boite de cassoulet...


----------



## Patamach (31 Janvier 2006)

Et Partenaire Particulier
C'est de la merdouille?


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajoute à cela que j'aime bien le travail qui a été fait par Indochine (versions 1&2), et pour tout dire je pense qu'ils sont audessus de 99,9% de la production française (mais ce n'est pas très difficile), parce que certes leurs textes sont mièvres mais au moins ils bénéficient d'un support musical minimaliste et construit, ce qui est très rare en général, et inexistant dans la musique francophone (si l'on excepte les artistes de la musique strictement éléctronique)...



voila...je pense ça!...tu vas mériter ton coup de boule.


----------



## imimi (31 Janvier 2006)

Marre de ce fil, j'me désabonne


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du métal je suis joueur mais je pensais plus a un son soul bien zen et bien groove.



Isaac Hayes ?


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Marre de ce fil, j'me désabonne



arf..tu supportes pas qu'on moque patrick topalof...je comprend...plates excuses.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> hein?
> Indochine serait un groupe UNDERGROUND rebelle ??
> 
> Euhhh...
> ...


Indochine.... c'est pas un groupe "Pop Rock" comme Emma Daumas ?


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2006)

> Reine...

tu devrais pas t'excuser, ce n'est pas digne de toi...


----------



## imimi (31 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> > Reine...
> tu devrais pas t'excuser, ce n'est pas digne de toi...


 
ben si c'est digne quand c'est à moi qu'il fait ses excuses !  




j'vais pas dit que j'me désabonnais moi :rose:​


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Isaac Hayes ?


très bien s'est du bon.


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2006)

C'est, avec un C comme Clisson,


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> C'est, avec un C comme Clisson,


Je bosse sur les "s'est et les c'est" et les majuscules et les points en ce moment.

je prévois de la conjugaison pour le mois de mars et avril.


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2006)

astuce:
c = si tu peux dire "cela est"


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> astuce:
> c = si tu peux dire "cela est"


oui c'est se que je fait et pour les "ce" c'est quand on peut le montré.


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2006)

oui "c'est cela que" donc *ce*, *c'est cela que je fait*, tu vois ça marche aussi 
courage c'est pas facile l'orthographe


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui "c'est cela que" donc *ce*, *c'est cela que je fait*, tu vois ça marche aussi
> courage c'est pas facile l'orthographe


et donc "se" et "s'est" on les met quand?


j'ai honte de moi!

on doit voire ça en cm2!:rose:


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2006)

attend je cherche un fil existant, je reviens 

moiaaal je l'ai retrouvé


----------



## naas (1 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et donc "se" et "s'est" on les met quand?
> 
> 
> j'ai honte de moi!
> ...


l'avantage des forums, c'est que l'on ne sais pas qui tu es dans la vraie vie donc profite en pour t'ameliorer ici sans aucune honte _(je fais aussi beaucoup de fÔtes   )_


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

De toute façon, Toy, sur les forums ou dans la vraie vie, il n'y a pas de honte à ignorer certaines choses. Aucun de nous n'est né en maîtrisant l'orthographe, nous ne savons, en tous domaines, que ce que nous avons appris. L'ignorance n'est pas une tare dont on ait à rougir, juste une lacune à combler, et sincèrement; s'atteler à combler celle ci à ton âge, je trouve ça courageux et honorable. 

pour les se et les ce (et les sa et les ça), le S, c'est quand ça appartient ou concerne, les c et ç, c'est pour montrer, désigner. S'il y a un C, c'est démonstratif, un S, c'est personnel (pas forcément pour toi, mais pour quelqu'un). *c*e chien cours après *s*a queue : Ce chien = celui là, sa queue : la sienne.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est se que je fait et pour les "ce" c'est quand on peut le montré.


 
montr(er), si tu peux remplacer ton verbe dans ta phrase par le verbe "prendre", alors il se terminera par "er".  

("C'est ce que je fais pour les "ce" c'est quand on peut le montrer...")
_("C'est ce que je fais pour les "ce" c'est quand on peut le prendre...")_



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage des forums, c'est que l'on ne sais pas qui tu es dans la vraie vie donc profite en pour t'ameliorer ici sans aucune honte _(je fais aussi beaucoup de fÔtes   ) _


 
L'aventaj osi d'avoir 1 forom ou on ecri pa com lé sms... profiton zan !


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui "c'est cela que" donc *ce*, *c'est cela que je fait*, tu vois ça marche aussi
> courage c'est pas facile l'orthographe


fais...
Avec un "s".


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Février 2006)

Bénabar, finalement, je commence à l'aimer un peu plus... Joli soutien les gars pour ce si difficle apprentissage de la langue française, on se le fait dire si souvent qu'on a encore toujours à comprendre et à apprendre  

Je le sais pas pourquoi, mais à force de flooder, il ce peut que ce thread se fasse fermer???


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Je le sais pas pourquoi, mais à force de flooder, il ce peut que ce thread se fasse fermer???



Ben vu le sujet, et comment il a été traité dans tous les sens, je suis pas sur qu'il mérite autre chose...


----------



## toys (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben vu le sujet, et comment il a été traité dans tous les sens, je suis pas sur qu'il mérite autre chose...


non il en reste toujours a dire.


faut le mettre de côté en attendant un nouvelle album.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Février 2006)

*On peut toujours*
disserter sur jenifer en attendant






 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben vu le sujet, et comment il a été traité dans tous les sens, je suis pas sur qu'il mérite autre chose...


La voix du Blorg...


----------

